# RbR Quigg-Jamoye/Crolla-Diaz/Eggington-Vassell/Joshua etc + Mayweather-Maidana II Card



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Apologies if someone's already started one.

No noodle chat allowed.

Predictions?

Quigg inside 6.
Crolla decision (possibly controversial)
Vassell UD
Joshua in 4
Mayweather UD (10-2ish)


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Right, who wants to compare lives?


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Liam Hanarhan (spelling) got stopped by a journeyman.

Quigg in 4
Crolla PTS
Eggington PTS
Joshua in 2
Floyd UD (117-11 minimum)


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> Right, who wants to compare lives?


My life might be better than your's but i don't really know, i have only met you once (more than the normal amount with the people making comparison), i think its too hard to judge


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Shit,i thought hanrahan was meant to be a hot prospect.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Right, who wants to compare lives?


:lol:


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> Right, who wants to compare lives?


:lol:


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Mayweather 115-113 on 2 cards in another close fight
Quigg inside 6
Crolla MD
Joshua KO2
Eggington pts


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> Right, who wants to compare lives?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Smeg said:


> Liam Hanarhan (spelling) got stopped by a journeyman.


aint had a good weekend has he coldwell. gaynor and hanrahan lose, jerome loses and ends up in hospital plus hyde who he works with drew with brooks


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Im going to have a stab at Sam eggington coming out like a man possessed and gassing somewhere round 6-9 and vassell finishing him off.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> aint had a good weekend has he coldwell. gaynor and hanrahan lose, jerome loses and ends up in hospital plus hyde who he works with drew with brooks


He has had a total mare.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

As much as we moan it's great times for British Boxing. Look forward to this card in all honesty..


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Evening m8s


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2014)

BoxingAnalyst said:


>


That Brad Pitt?

Looking forward to this, every fight on the Manchester card is worth watching.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

I miss Dave Darts!! Johnny is terrible..


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl:rofl ''I'm a ba man'' Selbz


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Looking forward to tonight 3 good fights!


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Im going to have a stab at Sam eggington coming out like a man possessed and gassing somewhere round 6-9 and vassell finishing him off.


Wouldnt shock me.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> :rofl:rofl ''I'm a ba man'' Selbz


:rofl :rofl G Selbz official..


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Bloody hell Johnny's muttering and stuttering like he's scared :lol:..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah the Manchester card is good,but you would never have guessed it on here over the last couple of months.

As for the showtime card I think the Molina-soto fight could be the fight of the undercard and I don't think we will see that on boxnation.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> That Brad Pitt?
> 
> Looking forward to this, every fight on the Manchester card is worth watching.


:lol:

I think it is mate.

I'm looking forward to tonight, solid card.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Bloody hell Johnny's muttering and stuttering like he's scared :lol:..


It's a gagging reflex, ask Adam Smith..


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Arghh the two clowns commentating. Good to see Jamie though!


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2014)

Kind of sad to think Stephan Jamoye is significantly better than the other Super Bantamweight title challanger tonight.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> It's a gagging reflex, ask Adam Smith..


:rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

BOOOOM


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Oooh drama


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Fight 1, bull shit stoppage. Eddies back!!!!!!


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Bullshit stoppage


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Looked way too early?


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Steve Gray needs stoning!!!


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

8-13 on cardle should have gone bigger


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Lovely shot!.

TBH lads we wasn't fighting back just covering up. It was a bit early but i don't think he would of escaped the round tbh..


----------



## tara1979 (Aug 5, 2014)

He wasn't complaining too much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Horrific stoppage, no value for money. British refs ruining the sport yet again.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2014)

Fuck sake never captain a football team! Gotta drive 45 minites to pick up a change of kit! Will miss the 2 elimiantors. Make sure its a good RBR lads hopefully be back for Crolla.

#lifestillbetterthan @The Celtic Warrior


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

Can't argue too much, he wasn't throwing anything back. Lovely right hand though, didn't think Cardle had that in him


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> Kind of sad to think Stephan Jamoye is significantly better than the other Super Bantamweight title challanger tonight.


The mayweather undercard is utterly rank when you consider they have such a large stable to draw from,so they can produce a PPV event that people want to shell out for.

The same tactics every time now,use a couple of Mexicans and somebody from TMT.i hope the card bombs in the US even if it will hurt boxing short term,hopefully it will make tv execs realise they need to do better.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2014)

Wait Cardle stopped him in 1 round???


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks like an even worse stoppage on the replay.

Goodings was ducking and slipping with his hands up and Cardle landed next to fuck all.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> Fuck sake never captain a football team! Gotta drive 45 minites to pick up a change of kit! Will miss the 2 elimiantors. Make sure its a good RBR lads hopefully be back for Crolla.
> 
> #lifestillbetterthan @The Celtic Warrior


:lol:

Oh no you diddinnt


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

The streak continues!.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Peach of an uppercut by Cardle...


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

OneTrueKenners said:


> Looks like an even worse stoppage on the replay.
> 
> Goodings was ducking and slipping with his hands up and Cardle landed next to fuck all.


It was absolutely honking.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: English champ with a scottish accent.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Right, who wants to compare lives?


I'm a fucking dentist. Try topping that pal!


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Paul Smith Jnr giving his EXPERT opinion ffs. Guy blocked me on twitter earlier too just for asking if theres a red button option without him.

Go on AA, smash his fucking face in.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Great,I've haven't seen it but I'm sure it stinks.

I thought Steve gray did well to resist jumping in on Kiko Martinez last week in the 11th round,seems that good work has gone out of the window.

This fight has been in the pipeline for ever and goodings will have worked his ass off to get the shot and then for his long camp in preparation only to get stiffed.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Did Gallagher shake his head when Ed asked Cardle if he wanted Flannagan next?


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Watching madrid derby and just put boxing and caught the stoppage. Like usual it should have gone on for longer.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Lovely upetcut mind


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Did Cardle even land a punch after the kncokdown? Terrible stoppage.


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

This is why I hate Sky, not one "expert" has questioned the stoppage.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Did Gallagher shake his head when Ed asked Cardle if he wanted Flannagan next?


I really hope not,this was meant to be an eliminator for the chance to fight flannigan and for once joe can't say his man is past fighting somebody like terry.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Just saw it, typical British stoppage which gives us a bad name.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Did Gallagher shake his head when Ed asked Cardle if he wanted Flannagan next?


:lol: Please tell me this is true..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jamie Moore talking sense, Cardle isn't ready for Terry just yet..


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

if it was such a bad stoppage why did Goodings look so glad to be pulled out of there? Didn't really look responsive to the first count then got chased around the ring dipping at the knees and didnt offer a word of complaint when stopped.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Just saw it, typical British stoppage which gives us a bad name.


atsch


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> :lol: Please tell me this is true..


Hahah he disguised it by pretending to scratch his face on his shoulder.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

DeMarco said:


> Hahah he disguised it by pretending to scratch his face on his shoulder.


:lol: That's what I thought.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> atsch


:smile


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

That fucking Vanarama advert is torture...


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

shenmue said:


> :smile


Loughlin and Davies seem about the only ones that are ok the rest are shit


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> That fucking Vanarama advert is torture...


They're the ones to call you miserable shite.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

It wasn't a bad stoppage, not a good one either. Goodings wasn't lasting till the end of the round I have no doubt about that


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Loughlin and Davies seem about the only ones that are ok the rest are shit


They panic mate, deer in headlights. Its a shame but lets be honest we are not surprised when we see these stoppages anymore.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Crowd doesn't look too bad tbh. Better then I expected..


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

DeMarco said:


> Hahah he disguised it by pretending to scratch his face on his shoulder.


:lol: What a joke this guy is. Losing more and more respect for him. I hope someone recorded the interview..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

War eggington!!!!!!


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Think this will come too soon for Egginton


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> They're the ones to call you miserable shite.


I'll rather call the ghost busters


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lol @ this stare down..


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks a big size diffrance


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

shenmue said:


> They panic mate, deer in headlights. Its a shame but lets be honest we are not surprised when we see these stoppages anymore.


Goodings hardly helped himself there though did he? Didnt really look like a pro boxer taking evasive action, looked panicked to fuck. Not exactly a world title fight and one guy teeing off on a dazed opponent the night after we've had a young boxer put in a coma ....criticism of gray a bit harsh here i feel.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

this looks like mismatch..weight wise.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Eggington lighting Denton up, 10-9


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

10 - 9 Eggington


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Very good start from Eggington, will he be able to last the 10 rounds though


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I thought one of those left hooks was going to spark Vassell he was looking to commit boxing suicide there trading bombs like that.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

nick airing out his buisness..


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Jim Watt is unbearable already, he hasn't actually commented on the action once just putting his opinion forward, Halling is doing OK so far


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

20-18 Eggington.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> nick airing out his buisness..


They are so annoying, they can never just talk boxing.

Always agendas and theories.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

CamR21 said:


> Jim Watt is unbearable already, he hasn't actually commented on the action once just putting his opinion forward, Halling is doing OK so far


he's just got to go. I try and be positive but he's just awful week in week out


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

20 -18 Eggington


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

wtf at this referee, letting it go?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Vassell getting fucking hammered, what a chin and heart!


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

shiiit denton tuck your chin in lad


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Thought he should have took a knee there Vassell


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

im shocked as hell at the ref..oh well! cool.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

30 - 27 Eggington


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> wtf at this referee, letting it go?


Right thing to do imo.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

30-27 Eggington.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow Richie good stuff!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Right thing to do imo.


indeed..is the ref British>? lol


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Brilliant refereeing so far


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

DomB said:


> he's just got to go. I try and be positive but he's just awful week in week out


He is truly terrible, but ahwell discussion for another day going to enjoy the boxing despite Watt


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Just got back from Holiday,this place hasn`t changed much I see:lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

40-36


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone thinking about backing Vassell inplay?


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

All eggington so far


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Love the way Eggington digs in on the inside for a lanky streak of piss..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

robbie jackson from eastender sighting.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Vassell looks horrendous. A reminder that you can't really half-arse this game. He looks incredibly slow, the punch sharpness just isn't there. Luckily for him Eggington gassed himself out in the 3rd so maybe he can make this attritional and get back into it. Thats all he can really do, evidently he does not have the sharpness to put on a good display.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Egginton getting stopped.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

wtf at this crazy turn around??


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> Anyone thinking about backing Vassell inplay?


Do it asap!


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Just as I say that Vassell produces his first quality of the fight! Lovely bodyshots.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

49 - 46 Eggington


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Eggington showing his lack of experience here. Great rally from Denton.

49-46


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

that egginton guy is already gassed after 5 rounds.... wasnt even a high pace fight.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Good fight this!. 

Eggington's chin being so high is ok at range when he can pull out and counter but he does it naturally and he was so lucky not to be stopped there. He's got to get this fight at range. 

Vassell has to get in mid-short and overwhelm him to body as he did there. It's there for either man..

Both have chins in air btw. Awful habit..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Eggington trading like a fool....


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

what a fight! enjoying this.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

TBF Vassell is utilizing that Lennox Lewis pull head down beautifully. Shocked Eggington's corner haven't told Mr TV Davies about it..


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

58-56 Eggington


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

58-56 Eggington.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

58 - 56 Eggington


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Eggington didn't win that round, I can't see him holding Vassell off for another 4


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

A line a stern guys


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl that corner is awful. Three bald men, Two barking order's ''stay tight Sam!'' ''Jab Sam'' from either one. Kid must feel like he's having a nightmare..


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> Do it asap!


Too late... It was 4/1 when I typed that message. By the time I deposited money in my account they suspended the betting & now the odds have crashed


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Funny to think Vassell had half competent upper body movement (at this sort of level) when he was coming through as a prospect. Wide open, square on tonight.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

68 - 65 Eggington


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Vas has great recovery senses, kudos to him.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Great action.

68-65 Eggington.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

68-65 Very close round but Eggington just seemed to land more eye catching shots


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Great learning fight for Eggington if he gets through this...


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Just got in, missed anything worth noting? And how's this going? I see most of you have Eggington narrowly ahead


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm not really aware of Eggington or even what his record is but he doesn't look like he punches all that hard to me, one of those long limbed backfoot guys that are aawkward but don't really get much leverage into shots. Which is really an indication of how cleanly Vassell is getting hit to get buzzed up. Tough night at the office for both men.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Poor stoppage


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

SAM LAD!!!!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Vassell is annoying to watch.

If he concentrated on the body he would win this. He should of known he hurt him there twice


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

wow!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

oh shit..wtf, damn..!!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

BOOOOOOm My boy Eggington fucked shit up!!!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Brilliant fight. Good win for Eggington.


----------



## Doyley10 (Aug 3, 2012)

Oooh.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

CamR21 said:


> Poor stoppage


the ref made it up from his error in the earlier rounds. :hey


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Didn't look to bad a stoppage for me, gwan Sam!!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Great performance by Eggington. Kid's only 20, he's got a bright future. Good stoppage


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Good fight, not sure about the stoppage


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Good fight, not sure about the stoppage


Really? Denton was fucked..


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> the ref made it up from his error in the earlier rounds. :hey


Neither should have been stoppages either, but at least right man won


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I mean Vassell should think about sticking with life at the bank. He can't be doing that bad since he's been so bloody inactive over the years, and on tonights indication he's lost a lot of sharpness. If he's hoping to get back to title contention its going to take a lot of commitment and good quality sparring, the question will be whether he even wants to do that given his current form. I don't think he's neccessarily past it because the jaw wasn't an issue tonight and he's 30, boxing skills and sharpness were, but its a long way back from that which is the problem.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

CamR21 said:


> Brilliant refereeing so far


:lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone who thinks that was a poor stoppage needs there head checking...


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

2 good stoppages, no doubt


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Vassell legs were gone, was gonna get knocked out. Good win for Eggington. i never rated Vassel as highly as some. Probably why i never rated Gavin that highly as Vassel was his best win.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Neck snapping punches in a draining fight, the eyes not there either. I think TV Davies got it right. Vassell not arguing says as much..


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

Good fight that, why Vassell stopped hammering the body I don't know


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

lol. Got in on Samby KO @10/1 a few rounds ago. Should have dropped my life savings on it.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Marvelous Marv said:


> I mean Vassell should think about sticking with life at the bank. He can't be doing that bad since he's been so bloody inactive over the years,.


he got laid off


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> I mean Vassell should think about sticking with life at the bank. He can't be doing that bad since he's been so bloody inactive over the years, and on tonights indication he's lost a lot of sharpness. If he's hoping to get back to title contention its going to take a lot of commitment and good quality sparring, the question will be whether he even wants to do that given his current form. I don't think he's neccessarily past it because the jaw wasn't an issue tonight and he's 30, boxing skills and sharpness were, but its a long way back from that which is the problem.


He got laid off from his bank job mate..


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

Smeg said:


> 2 good stoppages, no doubt


no sanity allowed in this thread thanks


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

Poor stoppage there, it was a big shot and was hurt but doesn't mean it should be stopped. Shame, good win for Eggington he might just about get a British title


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> he got laid off


That sucks, I guess tonight won't be much consolation!


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

"Barry Hearn the legendary promoter".Fucking hell...... looking for a raise Nick?


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Really? Denton was fucked..


Was fucked earlier too thats the only grey cloud i`ll have to look again


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Got to love Eggington, honest lad and great attitude..


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Brilliant display from Eggington, still some great fights out there for both of them


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Great fight, I really like Eggington. Young as fuck, tough and can bang. There was a couple of times there where it looked like he was going to get stopped but he's got great heart.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

My boy Eggington doing bits as per


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Got to love Eggington, honest lad and great attitude..


This

Not a natural talker tbh though lol


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Typical shit stoppage by a fat British ref. A combo of hurtful shots landing shouldn't mean an automatic stoppage. Typical.

Good fight though. Well player Eggington. Can't string a sentence together lol.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Eggington vs Skeete i`d like that


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Shame about the stoppage which was poor. 

Eggington is a serious talent though given his age


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Ffs the stoppage was fine. Denton still looked dazed when they were announcing the result.

Not sure how far Eggington can go. He's young but was amazingly open in there.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Eggington is younger than me, Fucking hell I'm getting old.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Only 20 Eggington, tons of time and room for improvement - good performance


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Was fucked earlier too thats the only grey cloud i`ll have to look again


I hear you but he'd took a lot of punishment throughout th fight at the time of the stoppage and was hurt in several rounds.


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Anyone who thinks that was a poor stoppage needs there head checking...


:lol:


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Stoppage was alright in my opinion. It wasn't cut and dry on its own merit but the context is pretty important in this type of fight, the third round and the heavy shots throughout can't simply be ignored. To recover from that was extremely unlikely at that stage of the fight, there was far more chance of a horrible knockout than a recovery so you have to guard against that eventuality.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Ffs the stoppage was fine. Denton still looked dazed when they were announcing the result.
> 
> *Not sure how far Eggington can go. He's young but was amazingly open in there*.


Yeah. Look at his fights in Prizefighter a few years back to now, HUGE progression, he needs to be matched sensibly as he's had a lot of tough fights already.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

This Crolla fight will be fun i think. i expect a Kd or 2.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

War Million Dollar! This could be the toughest night of his career, hope he comes through.


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Skys "experts" completely ignoring the existence of Bradley Skeete whilst selling Eggington.


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Time for Diaz to end the Gallagher streak :deal


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

OneTrueKenners said:


> Skys "experts" completely ignoring the existence of Bradley Skeete whilst selling Eggington.


:lol:


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

OneTrueKenners said:


> Skys "experts" completely ignoring the existence of Bradley Skeete whilst selling Eggington.


Didnt they mention Bradley was fighting Frankie Gavin though???

Also who did Sam Eggington pay his respects to after the fight???


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

NoMas said:


> Didnt they mention Bradley was fighting Frankie Gavin though???
> 
> Also who did Sam Eggington pay his respects to after the fight???


Jerome Wilson, in coma after last night against Ambomo


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Crolla mate, not feeling the **** music. Sounds like barbie girls


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

NoMas said:


> Didnt they mention Bradley was fighting Frankie Gavin though???
> 
> Also who did Sam Eggington pay his respects to after the fight???


Nope Jamie Moore talked about Gavin vacating and Eggington is next in line for a shot at the vacant.

I think he meant Jerome Wilson, who was injured last night.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah the fight was stopped fine, also Richie Davis done well NOT to stop the fight when Denton was in trouble in the 2nd round or something... Its not often Ive give Richie Davis credit either lol


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

OneTrueKenners said:


> Nope Jamie Moore talked about Gavin vacating and Eggington is next in line for a shot at the vacant.
> 
> I think he meant Jerome Wilson, who was injured last night.


There was a mention of Skeete in there, not sure by who..think it was ed robinson.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

when is joshua on?
or has he already been on?


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

This could be a cracker!!!!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> when is joshua on?
> or has he already been on?


On next mate.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Special said:


> Jerome Wilson, in coma after last night against Ambomo


Oh schitt thats horrible news, hope he pulls though and makes a full recovery!!!


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Crolla mate, not feeling the **** music. Sounds like barbie girls


Can't beat a bit Classic Whitney man!

I would love this 'streak' to end soon but i do like Anthony, so wouldn't mind Jamoye putting the cat amongst the pigeons later on. Be interesting to see how many of these opponents were favourites going into the fights. I'd imagine you will have fingers left from one hand.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

It's a bit like old WWF this, with the 'jobber' already in the ring and no walk out :lol:


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Diaz looks abit like Vladimir Putin lol


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> There was a mention of Skeete in there, not sure by who..think it was ed robinson.


Must have been brief.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

That was a fun fight. Stoppage was fine - don't think Denton had much left to give.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

NoMas said:


> Diaz looks abit like Vladimir Putin lol


:lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

10-9 Crolla, jab working well. Close round.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

10 - 10


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Diaz looks strong and polished if a little unremarkable. You can kinda see why he's been competent but has ultimately fallen short a lot.


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

10-10, nothing of note in first round


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2014)

Patterson v Vassell be good fight.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Diaz looks strong and polished if a little unremarkable. You can kinda see why he's been competent but has ultimately fallen short a lot.


Yeah, he was a tough sharper in his prime a few years back too.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> Patterson v Vassell be good fight.


Why Vassell, what about Eggington?


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2014)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Why Vassell, what about Eggington?


Oh RBR made it sound like Eggington lost. You guys are shit at this!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

19-19 Diaz won it in the first 2 minutes.


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

20-19 Diaz, just with the stronger work not a lot to split them though


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

20 - 19 Diaz


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

20-19 Diaz, two very close rounds just Diaz work is shading it


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm obviously watching a different fight to Watt.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Paullow said:


> It's a bit like old WWF this, with the 'jobber' already in the ring and no walk out :lol:


:lol::lol::lol: My brother just said exactly that!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

let gallagher tell you though that crolla would win a world title lol


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Halling going crazy over a Crolla jab :rofl

29-28 Diaz.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

2-1 Diaz, 1st round was close so could be 3-0 Diaz.


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

30-28 Diaz much stronger work from Diaz,


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Shocking cut that. Fight won't last now.


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Naughty cut that


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

30 - 28 Diaz


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Disappointing to say the least.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

british ref will try to give crolla the win watch


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Well thats disapointing.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Unfortunate but probably saved us from a robbery anyway...


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Diaz pulled out on his own accord not because the ref said the cut was too severe, what happens here?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Crolla is so square on, he'll get killed at world level.


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

Such a shame, I think Diaz was going to win that


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fuck sake, that was warming up nicely.


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

Ref said he pulled out sky think its a draw!?


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

Didn't the doctor stop it in the corner?


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Fuck sake, that was warming up nicely.


Blah


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Diaz pulled out on his own accord not because the ref said the cut was too severe, what happens here?


They better not give it to Crolla.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

AND STILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fuck yeah


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

You could clearly see the ref say he pulled out but the MC is saying the ref stopped it


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I didn't take much from that. Just opening skirmishes really, think Crolla was perhaps paying the guy a disproportionate amount of respect. I think we might have seen him become a little more aggressive as that fight progressed, as Diaz doesn't really have the record of a puncher and he seemed experienced enough to get the better of things in a technical match.


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

Time to watch Joshua hammer another bum


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Technical draw,shame but it happens.Nothing to moan about,just a shame.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

you want him to lose his eye hearn?


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

I bet the result gets changed to Crolla win


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Such a dreadful accent.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Very disappointing ending because the fight was warming up to be something decent. If Diaz quit, it should be a loss and not a draw though.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Is that the streak broken?


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Eddie fuming as he already had the envelopes ready for the judges.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Fuck off, Hearn. Your boy was on his way to a decision loss.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Another waste of time one round Joshua exhibition vs some Kazakh kebab seller on the way next.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> Such a dreadful accent.


fucks sake has crolla shagged your wife or something?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

If they did give that to Crolla this forum would of gone nuts.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jamie Moore talking bollocks...


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Hearn really can be a classless cunt sometimes.

At least when Barrera was fucked over by Warren in the Khan fight he done it on the D L.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah Moore needs to shut up right now


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Blah


??


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Abril is a tricky fight for sure. That would be a head scratcher as far as Gallagher is concerned because I am not entirely sure that what has made Crolla an improved fighter translates well into that fight. Abril is pretty rangey, skilled at range and ties up well. Can Crolla actually outbox him on the backfoot or does he have to revert back to the chin down style that was ultimately unsuccessful for him? A conundrum.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Retweeted by *curtis woodhouse*   *Carol Hatton* â€@*carolhatton53*  6m 
What a shame. Jim Watt had Diaz up by 5 rounds too








 Ashton-under-Lyne, Tameside


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Fuck off, Hearn. Your boy was on his way to a decision loss.


Way to early to tell,peronally I reckon Crolla would of won on points but to early to say one way or another.


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

Crolla was going on to lose that, Diaz looked the better boxer in there.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

This certainly won't go on til 12 as scheduled by Sky, won't even go past 11 i wouldn't have thought. 2 early finishes in the first 3 fights. I'll get a bit extra sleep before setting my alarm for Mayweather fight i suppose.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Fuck off, Hearn. Your boy was on his way to a decision loss.


:deal The delusion is strong at Sky. That has just saved Anthony a points loss. (if it's possible to get on against an Eddie Hearn fighter)


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

Ashedward said:


> If they did give that to Crolla this forum would of gone nuts.


was a funny one, looked a quit job to me tbh, not that it really matters whether it goes on the record as a draw a NC or a win...nothing was proved about either fighter either way


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Diaz did the right thing there. The cut was that bad they'd have waited to the 5th round & ended it so Crolla got a Khan-Barrera style points win.

Did anyone else hear Parris try & get the result to be Crolla TKO ðŸ˜‚


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

DomB said:


> fucks sake has crolla shagged your wife or something?


I really like Crolla as a fighter, but that accent...


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I thought Moore was spot on,Diaz didn't want to know.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> On next mate.


nice one mate


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> ??


meaning "ohwell nothing we can do about it" *Shrugs*


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

earn your cheque moore

that sky hype talk, bet hes never even seen Abril fight


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Like how they're making a big deal of Joshuas time in the ring.. It's only going to harm him later.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

twitter is a weird place sometimes when ya watching boxing

Planet Man Grooming â€@PlanetMan_UK 3 mins

Well done Crolla great fight @ant_crolla onwards and upwards,


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Is that the streak broken?


Yep, Diaz is the new Lesnar.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> I thought Moore was spot on,Diaz didn't want to know.


He said Crolla was taking over, Diaz won that round...


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Paullow said:


> This certainly won't go on til 12 as scheduled by Sky, won't even go past 11 i wouldn't have thought. 2 early finishes in the first 3 fights. I'll get a bit extra sleep before setting my alarm for Mayweather fight i suppose.


Good then can get at least 2 hours sleep


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Jamie Moore talking bollocks...


Was he shot in the brain or the leg? He's talking crap here.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Diaz is an experienced fighter, he knows you can't carry on with a cut like that. It wasn't a case of 'he wanted out'. It was a case of the fight should've been called off immediately


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Diaz and his corner bottled out of that fight, which is surprising as he would have won it.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> Crolla is so square on, he'll get killed at world level.





dftaylor said:


> They better not give it to Crolla.





dftaylor said:


> Such a dreadful accent.





dftaylor said:


> Fuck off, Hearn. Your boy was on his way to a decision loss.





dftaylor said:


> *I really like Crolla* as a fighter, but that accent...


Blimey, what do you say about people you don't like :smile


----------



## Kid Generic Alias (Oct 29, 2013)

The fuck are people defending Diaz quitting for? It was a shit ending, one that his corner looked to be trying to talk him out of. 

You quit, you lose. Hopefully they'll overturn this decision.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Meh, solid step up for the lad's 8th fight, doubt this goes past 3 though.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Missmatch number 8 for Joshua.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

an Altered Beast appeared


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

Kid Generic Alias said:


> The fuck are people defending Diaz quitting for? It was a shit ending, one that his corner looked to be trying to talk him out of.
> 
> You quit, you lose. Hopefully they'll overturn this decision.


You can't continue with a cut like that


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> He said Crolla was taking over, Diaz won that round...


Did he say that,well that's wrong.His view on Diaz not wanting to know and the Dr deciding to call it off because of that,was a valid view imo


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

There are some really crap comments in this thread.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Joshua's jobber already in the ring no music no ring walk :lol::lol:


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I think its a stretch to think that because Diaz pinched a couple of early rounds by a jab or two he would win a 12 round decision. The guy is pretty long in the tooth, I wouldn't expect 12 rounds to be fought at that pace, which means there are so many question marks. Thats about as legit as thinking that Diaz 'wanted out' just because Crolla landed one bodyshot. It was just a typical cagey opening between two stand up boxers, nothing remarkable, the more experienced guy nicked them thats all. Nothing to suggest that when the fight evolves it would be a good indicator.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Joshua the can crusher


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Joshua is fighting Alrich,the way this thread is going I thought the opponent has been changed.This is fine for his 8th fight and his next opponent is decent for this stage in his carrer


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

If Joshua touches Airich, Steve Gray stops this.
f


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

DomB said:


> Blimey, what do you say about people you don't like :smile


I thought he was going to lose. Should I give him a pass cause I think he's a nice guy and a fun fighter?


----------



## Kid Generic Alias (Oct 29, 2013)

DynamiteDan said:


> You can't continue with a cut like that


Fighters regularly continue on with worse injuries, and he made the decision to quit, nobody else.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Macklins bird in the pink has been checking the fighters out all night. Now she clearly wants Joshua's cock look at her face :lol:


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Anyone remember airich - Williams fight. Can't believe that was in 2008!?!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Kid Generic Alias said:


> Fighters regularly continue on with worse injuries, and he made the decision to quit, nobody else.


they would of dragged him to the 5th then robbed him

that was a bad cut


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Tage_West said:


> Anyone remember airich - Williams fight. Can't believe that was in 2008!?!


A fun fight as I remember!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Kid Generic Alias said:


> Fighters regularly continue on with worse injuries, and he made the decision to quit, nobody else.


Meh.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Joshua hasn't quite looked quite as accurate here.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Sparring session for AJ, looks like he wants rounds..


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Poor from Joshua, prick.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Joshua letting the nice guy mask slip...


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Didnt know Hallings was a Trekkie


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Joshua letting the nice guy mask slip...


What did he do?


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Joshua too good for TV


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

Time to put him in with someone who will actually hit him back


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Ahmed Johnson said:


> What did he do?


Clumped guy when on floor..


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice punch on the floor from Joshua.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Nothing against him personally but I can't wait til the day Joshua gets sparked. Love it when it all goes wrong for these homegrown Sky posterboy hypejob types who get all the star treatment. Nothing pleases me more in boxing.

Id love a Khan vs Prescott moment to happen.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

mountainrobo said:


> Time to put him in with someone who will actually hit him back


Or who is known to have a good chin. Airich isnt known for that at all.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

This shouldn't be the sub main event of the TV show. Absolute tosh. First hit this clown gets he's going down like Wlad used to.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice finish but I'm not sure it was the sharpest I've seen him. Fell short a fair bit and a bit wooly and wild with the big left-hook without setting it up. Not sure if he felt like he had to dispatch him quickly just because Fields and Charr did, but it wasn't the smoothest. Excellent prospect though, a trainers dream. He's got the size, natural power and incredible ability to just fight. Plenty to polish but I think any trainer in the world would be happy to have their hands on this guy.


----------



## Kid Generic Alias (Oct 29, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> they would of dragged him to the 5th then robbed him
> 
> that was a bad cut


Conjecture doesn't justify a paid professional quitting so early on.



dftaylor said:


> Meh.


You'd have had plenty to say if it were the other way around.


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

If there is a boxing god please by some miracle let Scott Quigg get sparked out.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

mountainrobo said:


> Time to put him in with someone who will actually hit him back


Bakhtov is the first fight I think is decent for Joshua.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

his defence looked lazy today


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

Oli said:


> Nothing against him personally but I can't wait til the day Joshua gets sparked. Love it when it all goes wrong for these homegrown Sky posterboy hypejob types who get all the star treatment. Nothing pleases me more in boxing.
> 
> Id love a Khan vs Prescott moment to happen.


I don't get why he is a hypejob looks to be a great prospect.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Joshua looks great with the straight punches but seemed a bit stiff at times


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

mountainrobo said:


> Time to put him in with someone who will actually hit him back


Bhaktov next month then sprott in december m8


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Bakhtov is the first fight I think is decent for Joshua.


Bakhtov then Rudenko is good progression


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't even know what was happening in Crolla fight i was on phone and saw guy acting up. Diaz seemed sharper in there, Fair assessment?.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Quigg will win easy 

All Eddie and joe will concern themselves will be what shit too chat about barry and carl post fight


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Scott Quigg with a bit of R.E.M on there :lol:


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Shame if Bakhtov can't make it, that'd be progress. Not a bad fighter.


----------



## Deflated Scrotum (Sep 1, 2014)

Every Anthony Joshua fight I watch now is too predictable and you know what the outcome will be. Yeah he is still up and coming but come on, bums like tonight are no challenge for him. He needs a real fighter that will fight back and not just be there as his punch bag.

He has real potential and is a future title holder but he needs progressing faster. Every fight he has had is one sided and you know the outcome before the first bell has sounded.

He needs a real challenge, a fight that is 50/50.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Joshua is virtually punch perfect everytime I see him, just looks so classy technically with all the physical attributes to back it up, so excite. <3


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Would Joshua beat Parker?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

CautiousPaul said:


> This shouldn't be the sub main event of the TV show. Absolute tosh. First hit this clown gets he's going down like Wlad used to.


The Crolla fight was the real chief support and that was dissapionting because of a head clash which happens.At least the Eggerton fight was decent.They put him on,just before the main event because he`s a big name.Hopefully Jamoye can make it fun against Quigg


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

Should have had a point for the hit when the boy was on his knees, overall not much learned. I do doubt we're looking at Wlad's long term successor.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I hope Bakhtov can get Joshua into the second half of the fight without taking massive amounts of punishment. I believe Joshua has the same doubts and physically issues Bruno had. I think he may gas badly in a gutcheck..


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Kid Generic Alias said:


> Conjecture doesn't justify a paid professional quitting so early on.
> 
> You'd have had plenty to say if it were the other way around.


Doubt it. It was an awful cut.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Glad Ed mentioned to Joshua about the hit on the floor... Not cool to be hitting journeyman on the floor (even if hes a high rated journeyman) If he was fighting someone like Pulev or someone, then its not so bad, but a guy whos bought in for you to beat if out of order...


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

dillinja said:


> I don't get why he is a hypejob looks to be a great prospect.


He's fighting taxi drivers but sky are sucking his ball sack is what I mean


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

AJ looked solid tonight, but so hard to judge until he's got a different sort of opponent I'm front of him. Maybe a Chambers or an Adamek in 12-18 months time.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> The Crolla fight was the real chief support and that was dissapionting because of a head clash which happens.At least the Eggerton fight was decent.They put him on,just before the main event because he`s a big name.Hopefully Jamoye can make it fun against Quigg


If the Quigg fight is shit its been a poor card.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> I don't even know what was happening in Crolla fight i was on phone and saw guy acting up. Diaz seemed sharper in there, Fair assessment?.


Fair, but it was at the sort of intensity that it was difficult to read much into it in my opinion. It didn't say much about how the fight would progress as it would be unthinkable that the fight would continue like that throughout. Crolla would likely have to become more aggressive, which would have given Diaz the chance to look for the counters which seemed natural to him, and all the while you'd expect a greater work-rate.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Massive overreaction there by Sky about the late shot. It was thrown as the other guy was slumping down and just about caught as the guy was down and it was thrown during a combination.

It's not uncommon to see much more blatant late punches go uncompletely without comment. 

But yeah, not surprised A J was bemused by that question. He didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## Deflated Scrotum (Sep 1, 2014)

Every Anthony Joshua fight I watch now is too predictable and you know what the outcome will be. Yeah he is still up and coming but come on, bums like tonight are no challenge for him. He needs a real fighter that will fight back and not just be there as his punch bag.


He has real potential and is a future title holder but he needs progressing faster. Every fight he has had is one sided and you know the outcome before the first bell has sounded.


He needs a real challenge, a fight that is 50/50.


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

Oli said:


> He's fighting taxi drivers but sky are sucking his ball sack is what I mean


Who should he be fighting at this point in his career.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Think Jamoye will make it interesting while it lasts. Judging by the Haskins fight its difficult to see him winning, but he's very game so it ought to gel nicely.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Bless Quigg he still waiting to become a world champion boxer to tell all his mates ''told you so''. Keep going lad hopefully Eddie can sort you a fight out.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Bhaktov next month then sprott in december m8


Sprott? Sprott is done. Got koed bad in his recent fights. If Joshua fights Sprott after Bakhtov it would be a step down. Bakthov is a decent fight. Sprott not.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

I like Quigg, he get's a lot of unfair criticism imo. If in his next fight he doesn't step up then he deserves all the stick he gets.


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Cant see why anyone is complaining about Alrich as an opponent, aside from Chisora, Fury, Haye and Price he is no worse than our other domestic HW's.

Bigger tests lie ahead but he is being progressed well.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Whose the toughest journeyman out there for joshua


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Sprott? Sprott is done. Got koed bad in his recent fights. If Joshua fights Sprott after Bakhtov it would be a step down. Bakthov is a decent fight. Sprott not.


It would be poor if he wasn't fighting 4 fights in 4 months, surely its better than just sparing


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Fair, but it was at the sort of intensity that it was difficult to read much into it in my opinion. It didn't say much about how the fight would progress as it would be unthinkable that the fight would continue like that throughout. Crolla would likely have to become more aggressive, which would have given Diaz the chance to look for the counters which seemed natural to him, and all the while you'd expect a greater work-rate.


Cheers mate. Crolla does tend to take his time to get rolling so would of opened up down the straight. I felt sorry for Crolla there. Horrible cut..


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Just seen on twitter - Fury's 8th fight was the first John McDermott fight where he was lucky to get a decision :think


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I like Quigg, he get's a lot of unfair criticism imo. If in his next fight he doesn't step up then he deserves all the stick he gets.


hearn just wants to cash him out vs frampton


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

So uninterested in this fight I just closed the tab on my browser thinking the night was done and dusted.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Either way this fight will be entertaining. And Quigg's chin is still questionable to some so it will make for fun tv. But Quigg should get through this and continue the Gallagher streak..


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

CautiousPaul said:


> If the Quigg fight is shit its been a poor card.


I would agree with that,I had high hopes for the Crolla fight and the head clash was a shame,I hope Jamoye make it fun and no quick blowout for Quinn.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Its always a pleasure to watch the WBA SBW champ in action. :hey


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Deflated Scrotum said:


> Every Anthony Joshua fight I watch now is too predictable and you know what the outcome will be. Yeah he is still up and coming but come on, bums like tonight are no challenge for him. He needs a real fighter that will fight back and not just be there as his punch bag.
> 
> He has real potential and is a future title holder but he needs progressing faster. Every fight he has had is one sided and you know the outcome before the first bell has sounded.
> 
> He needs a real challenge, a fight that is 50/50.


No way Eddie is gonna risk giving his future cash cow a 50/50 fight for aggggggges...


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

they forget to mention that Jamoye isnt a SBW


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

National anthems as well :lol:..


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I like Quigg, he get's a lot of unfair criticism imo. If in his next fight he doesn't step up then he deserves all the stick he gets.


I agree. This isn't Quiggs fault, it's Hearn.

That paper belt is really hurting him. Sky continually bang on about him being a "world champion", but in the same breath they ask, "is Quigg the real deal?" How the fuck can you be a world champion if you're not the real deal? It's a fucking joke


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> National anthems as well :lol:..


:rofl

Fuck the queen, horrible cunt.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Quigg gets some props for coming out to Oasis... Still a mumbling fuck though


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

Compare this to last weeks fight and atmosphere, embarrassing


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

The crowd really must not give a fuck, not even booing the national anthem!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> National anthems as well :lol:..


Well it is for the prestigious WBA "regular" title.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

War Jamoye!


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> National anthems as well :lol:..


Eddie pulling out all the tricks to get a crowd pop.... Oasis & the national anthem


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

dillinja said:


> It would be poor if he wasn't fighting 4 fights in 4 months, surely its better than just sparing


Of course a Sprott fight is better then sparring. But still: Sprott is done. Watch how he get koed against Teper. Matching Sprott with Joshua is terrible.
Match him with Olounkun instead. Rudenko. These kind of guys.
Or even Kevin Johnson. I think we all agree that Joshua would beat Johnson. Johnson is a very easy style matchup for Joshua but at least he would go some rounds. Matchin Joshua witch guys like Sprott,Arich and co is not good imo. Because they will get knocked out early.

Hearn shouldnt want that Joshua has boxed only 35mins as a pro when fighting a good opponent. This is bad matchmaking.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Why are they bothering with national anthems for a fight as small as this? :lol:


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> National anthems as well :lol:..


are we supposed to believe this is a big fight :rofl

still hasnt beaten a top 10 SBW


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Just seen on twitter - Fury's 8th fight was the first John McDermott fight where he was lucky to get a decision :think


Fat Mick did a decent job early doors with Fury imo.Next year will be key for Joshua and Hearn will not be able to put Joshua in with cans,their will need to be some decent fights or even the casual fan will get bored.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Fuck me this is a new low.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

I like Scott Quigg. To be in this position despite only having 12 amateur fights proves that heâ€™s a talented boxer, but every time they call him a "World Champion" a little bit of my soul dies.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

This has to be one of the worst threads ever on here...moan moan moan. What the fuck is wrong with you people? Why would you stay in on a Saturday night if this is all such a bag of shite?


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Oli said:


> He's fighting taxi drivers but sky are sucking his ball sack is what I mean


TBF to Joshua it doesn't help that he's only one of like 5 professional heavyweight boxers who look in shape.

Arreola and Chagaev would have looked like less of a mismatch against the guy Joshua beat tonight.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Mandanda I know you're a long time fan of jamoye like me, hope he puts up a good fight here! Road warrior :yep


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

why isnt this bill at the bolton arena? rather see a rocking arena. it looks like a boro home match in there, empty rows everywhere


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

National anthems ffs


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

LJGS said:


> I like Scott Quigg. To be in this position despite only having 12 amateur fights proves that heâ€™s a talented boxer, but every time they call him a "World Champion" a little bit of my soul dies.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Showtime and HBO always mention if the title is interim, regular or silver etc. Sky try to fool peeps into thinking this is for the legit WBA crown.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Compare the atmosphere here to last week mind :lol:


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Oli said:


> Why are they bothering with national anthems for a fight as small as this? :lol:


To eat up some time or we will have Nelson twidiling his thumbs for 30 minutes


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :rofl
> 
> Fuck the queen, horrible cunt.


:lol:



shenmue said:


> Well it is for the prestigious WBA "regular" title.


:lol: The way Paul Smith tried to justify this title ''it's a world title. simple as that. Carl Froch's WBA title is the same''. Embarrassing..



Macho_Grande said:


> Eddie pulling out all the tricks to get a crowd pop.... Oasis & the national anthem


:lol: TBH he doesn't even pick the best Oasis song's to come out to neither.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

National anthems for a fake title fight? Fuck me


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Fuck it, War Jamoye!!!!!!!!!!!! :bbb


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> are we supposed to believe this is a big fight :rofl
> 
> still hasnt beaten a top 10 SBW


:lol: Mate i'm waiting for confetti and fireworks when he wins tonight. Eddie's going all out on this fight :lol:


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Come forward aggressive fighters moving up the weights rarely works well especially at 3 weeks notice.

Jamoye will be outgunned tonight. 

Quigg in 6


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Scott Wig lol


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Its always a pleasure to watch the WBA SBW champ in action. :hey


Is Quigg really preserved as a real World Champ when Rigo is the 'Super Cham' I dont really get this Super Champion thing, how do you become a 'Super Champ'???

Its bad enough having so many champions in one weight div with all the organisation, let n lone two champs in one organisation lol


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> @Mandanda I know you're a long time fan of jamoye like me, hope he puts up a good fight here! Road warrior :yep


We are mate for sure :yep. Sadly i think he's war torn.. He's still young as well really..

Hope he gives it a good go..


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Of course a Sprott fight is better then sparring. But still: Sprott is done. Watch how he get koed against Teper. Matching Sprott with Joshua is terrible.
> Match him with Olounkun instead. Rudenko. These kind of guys.
> Or even Kevin Johnson. I think we all agree that Joshua would beat Johnson. Johnson is a very easy style matchup for Joshua but at least he would go some rounds. Matchin Joshua witch guys like Sprott,Arich and co is not good imo. Because they will get knocked out early.
> 
> Hearn shouldnt want that Joshua has boxed only 35mins as a pro when fighting a good opponent. This is bad matchmaking.


Joshua had a very short amateur career so getting these fights at this stage is fine, if in 4-5 fights time he is not fighting durable guys i would be disappointed.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Anyone know what the attendance is tonight?


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

I wonder if Macklins bird has that same confused look on her face when you do her up the arse?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Good first round.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Anybody else notice Matt 'The Immortal' Brown sitting ringside ?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Good opening round there. 10-9 Quigg, but Jamoye landed a couple of nice shots himself but nowhere near enough to win the round.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

NoMas said:


> Is Quigg really preserved as a real World Champ when Rigo is the 'Super Cham' I dont really get this Super Champion thing, how do you become a 'Super Champ'???
> 
> Its bad enough having so many champions in one weight div with all the organisation, let n lone two champs in one organisation lol


I was being sarcastic mate, saying i always enjoy watching Rigo really. Quigg isn't a World Champ.


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Jim Watt is fucking unbearable. Sky have got to can the old cunt.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

bias watt

he was landing punches there but let watt tell it, quigg blocked them all :rofl


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Quigg hit with more in that round then Frampton took in five rounds against Kiko. Jamoye showing his warrior mentality. Love this kid...


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Why the fuck is Watt and dickhead so impressed that Quigg can take Jamye's shot's, he is a blown up BW. This would be a disastrous loss for Quigg.


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

Pathetic 'world title' fight and main event this


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

One of the all time great clinics.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Cheap stoppage.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Quinny a G.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

"World class performance" atsch


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

What a shitty shitty fight this is. Dindt saw a main event as bad as this from a "big" promoter in a long time.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

why should he feel like a genuine world champ now?

he just beat another BW who had already lost in all his big fights at his real weight class

now we have to listen to hearn and gallagher talk down about the real champ Frampton and act like Quigg deserves a 50/50 split


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Great result for Quigg, but would he be able to walk though and take punches like that from fighters like Frampton or LSC???


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

I guess this ref would have stopped Maidana vs Khan.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

That was impressive


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jimmy Lennon Jr â€@TheClassyJr 12s
To my friends in the UK, good news! The fights start one hour earlier tonight! Enjoy the evening. #MayweatherMaidana2


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Why the fuck is Watt and dickhead so impressed that Quigg can take Jamye's shot's, he is a blown up BW. This would be a disastrous loss for Quigg.


No no no, Quigg can feel like a real world champ now after this. lol

Fucking paper champ.


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

"Sends a message across the Irish sea." Oh fuck off. Beating a world level fighter would do that.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Jimmy Lennon Jr â€@TheClassyJr 12s
> To my friends in the UK, good news! The fights start one hour earlier tonight! Enjoy the evening. #MayweatherMaidana2


So floyd ringwalk at 3?


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

That body shot was wicked, you dont see many front on body shots like that, looked like it was near the abs, not round the elbow if that makes sense??? Like a text book shadow boxing shot lol


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

NoMas said:


> Great result for Quigg, but would he be able to walk though and take punches like that from fighters like Frampton or LSC???


Not Framptons, he is a venomous puncher. LSC hasn't shown much power recently, been in dull fights but LSC out points Quigg.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

MarkoRaj said:


> "Sends a message across the Irish sea." Oh fuck off. Beating a world level fighter would do that.


gallagher cant take that risk though bro.

that unbeaten streak is too important


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

shenmue said:


> Not Framptons, he is a venomous puncher. LSC hasn't shown much power recently, been in dull fights but LSC out points Quigg.


Kiko beats Quigg as well, inside the distance as well.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Every time Quigg goes for that predictable left to the body I imagine Frampton drilling him with the right hand


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

jonnyclash1 said:


> So floyd ringwalk at 3?


Anytime between 3 and 4. last time was around 5 if i remember. It all depends on the 3 undercard fights before it. there's a good chance that 2 of the fights go long.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

OneTrueKenners said:


> Kiko beats Quigg as well, inside the distance as well.


Quigg is the kind of idiot that would just stand in front of Kiko and think he can go toe to toe only.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Jimmy Lennon Jr â€@TheClassyJr 12s
> To my friends in the UK, good news! The fights start one hour earlier tonight! Enjoy the evening. #MayweatherMaidana2


Great news. I'm pleased by this.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

shenmue said:


> I was being sarcastic mate, saying i always enjoy watching Rigo really. Quigg isn't a World Champ.


Thats what Im saying haha How do you become a super champ??? Ive never really understood, its a joke interim, regular and super, it does my head in...


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

OneTrueKenners said:


> Kiko beats Quigg as well, inside the distance as well.


I think the same.

I'd gain a bit of respect for Quigg if Quigg fights Martinez next


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

jonnyclash1 said:


> So floyd ringwalk at 3?


Don't the Vegas fights normally ring walk at like 4.45am?. So yeah must be 3.30 onwards?..


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

its to see for me tbh how frampton beats quigg

quigg never throws unless his feet are planted and he has no back foot game

frampton would box him on the back foot and beat him with well timed flurries for 12 rounds


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

I hope to fuck they make the Frampton fight next. Id love to see Carl smash this dopey looking cunts face in.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Anytime between 3 and 4. last time was around 5 if i remember. It all depends on the 3 undercard fights before it. there's a good chance that 2 of the fights go long.


Well Vasquez-bey will surely


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

OneTrueKenners said:


> Kiko beats Quigg as well, inside the distance as well.


I would give Kiko a decent chance vs Quigg if he lets his hands go more than he did vs Frampton. Kiko should be next for Quigg if he can't get Carl next.


----------



## Deflated Scrotum (Sep 1, 2014)

LOL, at the retard kid behind Quigg. Security telling him to act normal.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

...Systematically.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

jonnyclash1 said:


> Well Vasquez-bey will surely


Ha yeah, LSC even though his opponent is bang average tonight has been in some real dull fights recently, that one could go long as well or LSC batter him.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Well done Ed. Got Scott stuttering now...


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Hahahaha Quigg shit himself when Rigo was brought up


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

A Force said:


> I think the same.
> 
> I'd gain a bit of respect for Quigg if Quigg fights Martinez next


He wont though, will he.

Quiggs career opitimises everything that is wrong with modern boxing politics.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

The fear in the face when Rigondeaux is mentioned:lol:


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Quigg's face when he mentioned Rigondeaux ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Lol at quiggs reaction at rigo's name

Some one make a gif of that


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Guillermo Rigondeaux - lol

Need a gif of that reaction.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

When Rigo was mentioned :rofl


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

HAHAHA

"What about Rigondeaux" ?

Quigg looks at him like are you having a fucking laugh ?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

asked about rigo and he has a nervous laugh :rofl

and wtf is this talk about hearn working with avalos, does he think slimy tactics like that will help him do business with frampton


----------



## emallini (Sep 2, 2014)

Hahahaha Quiggs reaction at Rigos name


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

I think Quigg would KO Kiko personally... Quigg and LSC would be awesome as would Frampton...

LOL @ Ed asking about Quigg and Rigo, and Quigg laughing with a 'yeah right fck that' translation...


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

ahahaha when his trainer mentioned guillermo


----------



## QuietStorm (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh he didn't really want to answer about Rigo, threw him a bit that question :lol:


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

NoMas said:


> Thats what Im saying haha How do you become a super champ??? Ive never really understood, its a joke interim, regular and super, it does my head in...


WBA is to blame pal, Farcical stuff. Rigo is the champ at WBA. That is all that matters. Forgot the 2 joke titles.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

The rigo bit was fucking priceless


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

And then pretty much say they will duck him. Rigo> boxing just through sheer fear.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl

Joey G trolling Frampton


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

The WBA are a joke, they should force the Quigg Rigo fight.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

'Frampton won't be able to take them body shots'.

We'll never find out Joe because Frampton can fight backwards & won't stand there taking them flush


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

World champion. Wants to fight the best. Doesn't fancy Rigo..

Don't blame him for wanting paying but he might as well just say he'd whoop me.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

Brickfists said:


> I hope to fuck thecan't ke the Frampton fight next. Id love to see Carl smash this dopey looking cunts face in.


You re going to be very very disappointed...gonna be some long faces on here when quigg derails the Frampton love train.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

twilight zone just happened there..


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Gallagher saying fighting Rigo puts your health at risk so they would need a massive pay cheque... Basically saying Quigg hasnt got a chance, way to boast your fighters confidence :lol:


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :rofl
> 
> Joey G trolling Frampton


apparently quigg is the real deal but he still hasnt beat a top 10 SBW and holds a cereal prize belt


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Fuck off Smith you condescending cunt.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Why is there that 22%?


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

"Systematically broke him down", my arse. He wasn't very good so he fell over early.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

I bet Eddie, Quigg & Joe Gallagher wouldn't dare say Rigondeaux 5 times in front of the mirror


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

smith is a funny guy..


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Surprised Sky showed those figures.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl:rofl that poll..


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

It wouldn't be so bad if Rigo wasn't the WBA champ lol, surely the point of the WBA regular belt is to get yourself in line to fight the super champ?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Rigo might as well not exist, hope LSC fights him.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Heard systematically about 10 times now


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Smith needs to just get choked out so he shuts up already.


----------



## QuietStorm (Oct 26, 2013)

Frampton has a mandatory next, looks like we will see Quigg in with inferior opposition until at least the summer.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> World champion. Wants to fight the best. Doesn't fancy Rigo..
> 
> Don't blame him for wanting paying but he might as well just say he'd whoop me.


At least he answered the question. Quigg gets shit for never mentioning Rigo, yet when Frampton never mentions him he gets a pass, baffles me.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

shenmue said:


> WBA is to blame pal, Farcical stuff. Rigo is the champ at WBA. That is all that matters. Forgot the 2 joke titles.





OneTrueKenners said:


> The WBA are a joke, they should force the Quigg Rigo fight.





Ahmed Johnson said:


> It wouldn't be so bad if Rigo wasn't the WBA champ lol, surely the point of the WBA regular belt is to get yourself in line to fight the super champ?


Yeah boys, at any weight they should either: make the Interim champ face the Regular, then the winner (regular) fight the Super like a mini tournament...

Or at least force the Regular fight the Super champ, again at all weights...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Pork N Chili said:


> Smith needs to just get choked out so he shuts up already.


don't worry Abraham will be delivering more than a choke.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

QuietStorm said:


> Frampton has a mandatory next, looks like we will see Quigg in with inferior opposition until at least the summer.


Eddie promotes Carl's mandatory, Chris Avolos. He just mentioned paying him step aside money to make the Quigg-Frampton fight.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Leo Santa Cruz: "Someone that good"

Since when was LSC more than an average fighter that throws a lot?


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Guillermo Rigondeaux - lol
> 
> Need a gif of that reaction.


Seconded! :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Re run of Joshua, wtf? Show some undercard footage!


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

I like Paul Smith as an analyst / co-commentator but he shouldn't be on when either his brothers or gym mates are fighting


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> At least he answered the question. Quigg gets shit for never mentioning Rigo, yet when Frampton never mentions him he gets a pass, baffles me.


But does Frampton get asked the Rigo question?. If he doesn't then like others he won't mention him. If Frampton has avoided answering it blatantly then it's embarrassing but either way these guys wanna call themselves world champion for nothing. It's like watching teams battle for champions league places but not challenge for title.


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Tonight is a new low in Sky's coverage for me.

It is getting to point where it is unwatchable if you have a brain and are able and willing to think for yourself.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm not a Hearn hater at all but sorry but this was a totally shit card tonight.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

nobody...like none of them...fighters managers promoters or trainers....want to go anywhere near rigo.

its amazing how a regular wba belt holder and his team just dont want to know about the real wba champ....quite amazing.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> At least he answered the question. Quigg gets shit for never mentioning Rigo, yet when Frampton never menthhim he gets a pass, baffles me.


Doesn't baffle me, there's a full on Frampton love in going on here, people have completely lost grasp of reality. Gonna be absolutely hilarious when the walls come tumbling down


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

I've said it before & I'll say it again, Frampton - Quigg will be just like Haye - Maccarinelli.

Boxing's all about levels.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Those poll figures should be nearer the respective purses instead of the 50/50 that Team Quigg want.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

*Boxnation on twitter and FB...*

01:08 hrs

IBF Lightweight Title - 12 X 3 Minute Rounds

MIGUEL VAZQUEZ vs. MICKEY BEY, JR.

02:00 hrs

Super Middleweight - 10 X 3 Minute Rounds

ALFREDO ANGULO vs. JAMES DE LA ROSA

03:00 hrs

WBC Super Bantamweight Title - 12 X 3 Minute Rounds

LEO SANTA CRUZ vs. MANUEL ROMAN

04:00 hrs

WBC & WBA Super Welterweight Title - 12 X 3 Minute Rounds

FLOYD MAYWEATHER vs. MARCOS MAIDANA


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Fight of the night so far Eggington/Vassel...

Also why are Sky replaying Joshua's fight??? Talk about trying to ram him down the publics throat (no ****)...


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

DomB said:


> Doesn't baffle me, there's a full on Frampton love in going on here, people have completely lost grasp of reality. Gonna be absolutely hilarious when the walls come tumbling down


Surely you can see the difference though?

Quigg calls himself the WBA champion of the world which is wrong.

Rigondeaux's the WBA champion.

When Frampton starts fraudulently claiming to have Rigondeaux's belt then a comparison can be made.

Someone should phone watchdog on Quigg / Hearn / Gallagher regarding the WBA situation


----------



## QuietStorm (Oct 26, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Eddie promotes Carl's mandatory, Chris Avolos. He just mentioned paying him step aside money to make the Quigg-Frampton fight.


I know he does. Missed him saying that mate, be nice if Ed can make a deal with him.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Pork N Chili said:


> Leo Santa Cruz: "Someone that good"
> 
> Since when was LSC more than an average fighter that throws a lot?


Santa Cruz is good, He would beat Quigg and give Frampton a hell of a fight.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

shenmue said:


> WBA is to blame pal, Farcical stuff. Rigo is the champ at WBA. That is all that matters. Forgot the 2 joke titles.





BoxingAnalyst said:


> Re run of Joshua, wtf? Show some undercard footage!


Who was on before Eggington/Vassel???


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

doug.ie said:


> nobody...like none of them...fighters managers promoters or trainers....want to go anywhere near rigo.
> 
> its amazing how a regular wba belt holder and his team just dont want to know about the real wba champ....quite amazing.


didnt the WBA force Povetkin and Wlad to fight?

dont understand why they havent enforced Quigg to fight Rigo by now


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

https://vine.co/v/OavpAjMwhF3


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Quiggs , when asked about rigo during interview :

https://vine.co/v/OavpAjMwhF3


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

doug.ie said:


> nobody...like none of them...fighters managers promoters or trainers....want to go anywhere near rigo.
> 
> its amazing how a regular wba belt holder and his team just dont want to know about the real wba champ....quite amazing.


Thats why I am desperate for Warren to start promoting him, Warren wont let Quigg wlk around calling himself champ whilst he is promoting the real deal. Warren will force the issue and Quigg will have to step up or fuck off.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Here's the reaction

https://vine.co/v/OavpIZaHMip


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

Rigo should ditch the belts and try and get himself into a mando position.

I used to think quigg's body punching would make a frampton fight interested but it's clear frampton has progressed so much further


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

NoMas said:


> Who was on before Eggington/Vassel???


Cardle/goodings

Cardle stopped him in the 1st round, dropped him with a beaut of a right uppercut, poor stoppage though :good


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Funny thing is before Donaire people were saying Rigo would get smashed and he looked poor in fights prior. Now he's avoided like the plague..


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

frampton would do a number on him,
would outbox him and hurt him,
quigg seems like a nice dude though


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

A Force said:


> Surely you can see the difference though?
> 
> Quigg calls himself the WBA champion of the world which is wrong.
> 
> ...


I cant really be arsed to get in to mate its been done to death. All that needs to be said is that the WBA think that Scott Quigg is the champion of the world. The system stinks, we all know it does, but that is the fact.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Cardle/goodings
> 
> Cardle stopped him in the 1st round, dropped him with a beaut of a right uppercut, poor stoppage though :good


Oh yeah I watched the Cardle fight to hahaha I forgot about that... I didnt think the stoppage was too bad IMO, but each to their own, Goodings didnt seem to complain...

Was there any pre televised fights??? If there was I would rather they show them then Joshua re runs...


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

@shenmue

sorry mate, didnt mean to keep quoting you into the post replies...


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I genuinely believe that the IBO/WBU etc champs have more of a claim to being a world champion than Quigg does, I just can't see how someone ranked 2nd by a organization can be considered a world champion of any sorts.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

NoMas said:


> @shenmue
> 
> sorry mate, didnt mean to keep quoting you into the post replies...


No worries , its happened to me before.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

A Force said:


> I've said it before & I'll say it again, Frampton - Quigg will be just like Haye - Maccarinelli.
> 
> Boxing's all about levels.


That is not a bad comparison actually, Quigg might do better than Enzo did (wouldn't be hard ha) but yeah i rate Frampton a level above the "regular" Quigg.


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Adam Smith and Paul Smith Jr are better ghan Halling and Watt. I swear Sky are trying to piss people of.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

https://t.co/JIG3U3y1Gw


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Ahmed Johnson said:


> I genuinely believe that the IBO/WBU etc champs have more of a claim to being a world champion than Quigg does, I just can't see how someone ranked 2nd by a organization can be considered a world champion of any sorts.


I thought the WBU split up and disapeared just after Hatton left them lol I disregard them more than the WBA aluminium belt champions :lol:


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

https://vine.co/v/OavjH7djlxb


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2014)

Score for tonights card

*September 13th, Manchester
Quigg v Jamoye - 2/5 - 2/5*
Crolla v Diaz - 4/5 - 2/5
Goddings v Cardle - 3/5 - 2/5
Vassell v Eggington - 3/5 - 3/5
21/40


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Sky's presentation was awful. Although I did enjoy the mini panel at the end.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> Sky's presentation was awful. Although I did enjoy the mini panel at the end.


Can you give me some examples of good sports TV presentation?


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

DomB said:


> I cant really be arsed to get in to mate its been done to death. All that needs to be said is that the WBA think that Scott Quigg is the champion of the world. The system stinks, we all know it does, but that is the fact.


And it said world champion on Tony Bellew's belt too. You shouldn't lower your standards to the governing bodies level just because they tell you to


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2014)

Reading back the RBR. Some on here should really just stop watching boxing if this sort of card brings so much pain to their life.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

adamcanavan said:


> And it said world champion on Tony Bellew's belt too. You shouldn't lower your standards to the governing bodies level just because they tell you to


I haven't lowered my standards, I just don't get the very personal hate that Quigg receives as a result of it. Hate the WBA by all means, spew vitriol at a fighter who improves his wages by taking the available options? nah, not for me.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

Fredo Warren said:


> Reading back the RBR. Some on here should really just stop watching boxing if this sort of card brings so much pain to their life.


got to be honest mate it made me think what's the point coming on here...just utter fucking losers. Trouble is I like talking boxing and there are some good posters on here.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> Reading back the RBR. Some on here should really just stop watching boxing if this sort of card brings so much pain to their life.


What do you think of Crolla Abril, does Anthony have a chance? Shame what happened tonight. Am going to look out for the Abril fight next weekend need to see more of him but it seems like too big of a step up in class for Anthony. Hopefully he can compete you never know really he might pull it off.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2014)

DomB said:


> got to be honest mate it made me think what's the point coming on here...just utter fucking losers. Trouble is I like talking boxing and there are some good posters on here.


you just gotta ignore it mate. i got a ton of shit for making a thread about negativity last week. every fight on the card provided entertainment and was a step up in class for everyone but Quigg.

Whats the RBR gonna be like next week when you got 3 separate cards on Sky/BoxNation/Channel 5 with Groves v Rebrasse being the only good fight of them all.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2014)

Peter Barlow said:


> What do you think of Crolla Abril, does Anthony have a chance? Shame what happened tonight. Am going to look out for the Abril fight next weekend need to see more of him but it seems like too big of a step up in class for Anthony. Hopefully he can compete you never know really he might pull it off.


No. Like many other Hearn fighters, and at times Warren, they need more fights before they have a shot at winning a world title. I can see the thought behind it if you are Hearn/Crolla.....because its not like fights with Mitchell & Coyle will go away. But I kind of think Crolla could actually win a world title if he was presented with the right opportunity. They should get him more fights like Diaz until the WBO becomes vacant and then fight for that belt.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Scott Quigg has gained 200 hundred Twitter follows since the start of his fight.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> No. Like many other Hearn fighters, and at times Warren, they need more fights before they have a shot at winning a world title. I can see the thought behind it if you are Hearn/Crolla.....because its not like fights with Mitchell & Coyle will go away. But I kind of think Crolla could actually win a world title if he was presented with the right opportunity. They should get him more fights like Diaz until the WBO becomes vacant and then fight for that belt.


Yeah I thought the vacant WBO was the plan after Crawford moves up. The thing with Crolla is hes on a bit of a roll at the minute but if he has an off night he could easily lose to a lesser opponent. I think he could beat Omar Figueroa tbh, one dimensional never impressed me. Hard part would be getting the fight.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> Reading back the RBR. Some on here should really just stop watching boxing if this sort of card brings so much pain to their life.


Stop obsessing over everyone elses "life" it's tedious as fuck.

The lady doth protest too much and all that.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

ScouseLad said:


> Stop obsessing over everyone elses "life" it's tedious as fuck.
> 
> .


to be fair its not as tedious as page after page of moaning and sniping about a sport people claim to be fans off


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

DomB said:


> to be fair its not as tedious as page after page of moaning and sniping about a sport people claim to be fans off


Theres plenty of shit in the sport though so people will complain. It baffles me why some get so upset about people saying so. Theres loads of praise when something boss is happening like Frampton last week, thread filled with comments about how great he is, how well Shane Mcguigan is doing, how awesome the crowd were etc. You're gonna get the good and bad weeks.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

JohnH said:


> *Boxnation on twitter and FB...*
> 
> 01:08 hrs
> 
> ...


Anybody interested in watching John Molina vs Humberto Soto it will be shown live on Shosports Youtube Channel From 00.00 a.m


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't think it was a bad card bar the main event. But then I only judge cards on their merits before hand. I expected Cardle to win easily but definitely not in the first round aha, Eggington-vassell lived up to expectations, Crolla-Diaz looked like it had the makings of an interesting fight before the cut, Joshua looked very good and at least went an extra round. All those fights were good or somewhat progressive on paper beforehand so that's what I judge it on


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

NoMas said:


> https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


:rofl


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

Not exactly the most negative thread ever is it? We had some laughs.

The people moaning that people need to get a life need to get a life imo


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

ScouseLad said:


> Theres plenty of shit in the sport though so people will complain. It baffles me why some get so upset about people saying so. Theres loads of praise when something boss is happening like Frampton last week, thread filled with comments about how great he is, how well Shane Mcguigan is doing, how awesome the crowd were etc. You're gonna get the good and bad weeks.


'dont get upset at all about valid criticism...there's a hell of a lot on here that goes way beyond that though, read this thread through for proof of that. It's depressing and negative and makes you wonder why people bother tbh.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Molina vs Sotto war should be on there in the next 30 mins or so. Oh and War Maidana!.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Noticed a trend of a few PPVs this year where yanks (over of BoxingScene) have chose to subscribe to Boxnation's online stream rather than pay Showtime's price. 

Hope it doesn't become too prevalent that Boxnation are forced to increase their prices!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Can Mickey Bey dethrone the disease to boxing that is Miguel Vasquez?.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> Reading back the RBR. Some on here should really just stop watching boxing if this sort of card brings so much pain to their life.


Why don't you compare lives with them?


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

DomB said:


> 'dont get upset at all about valid criticism...there's a hell of a lot on here that goes way beyond that though, read this thread through for proof of that. It's depressing and negative and makes you wonder why people bother tbh.


The way I see it, it's like the boxing politics. If you let it bother you, you may as well forget the sport. I realised a long time ago, when it comes to boxing the only person's opinion which matters to me is my own. I generally just come on here for info now and don't get too involved in what passes for debate. There are a few good lads who are impartial boxing fans and their opinions are valuable - you just need to work out who the fanboys / haters are.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Trippy said:


> Noticed a trend of a few PPVs this year where yanks (over of BoxingScene) have chose to subscribe to Boxnation's online stream rather than pay Showtime's price.
> 
> Hope it doesn't become too prevalent that Boxnation are forced to increase their prices!


Can't blame them though


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Molina vs Sotto war should be on there in the next 30 mins or so. Oh and War Maidana!.


Fight just starting nice appetizer


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2014)

Trippy said:


> Noticed a trend of a few PPVs this year where yanks (over of BoxingScene) have chose to subscribe to Boxnation's online stream rather than pay Showtime's price.
> 
> Hope it doesn't become too prevalent that Boxnation are forced to increase their prices!


how are they able to do that from the US?


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Molina vs Sotto war should be on there in the next 30 mins or so. Oh and War Maidana!.


Ta mate. And this!! War Marcos!


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Sky's coverage can be very annoying. The tweets that appear on screen make my blood boil.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2014)

ScouseLad said:


> Theres plenty of shit in the sport though so people will complain. It baffles me why some get so upset about people saying so. Theres loads of praise when something boss is happening like Frampton last week, thread filled with comments about how great he is, how well Shane Mcguigan is doing, how awesome the crowd were etc. You're gonna get the good and bad weeks.


Happy to see complaints for real bullshit. tonight wasn't one of those case. its was a solid but unspectacular card, nothing to complain about!


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> how are they able to do that from the US?


if via a regular pc web browser for instance theres 'hola' or hotspot shield


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

ScouseLad said:


> Ta mate. And this!! War Marcos!


:cheers


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

shenmue said:


> That is not a bad comparison actually, Quigg might do better than Enzo did (wouldn't be hard ha) but yeah i rate Frampton a level above the "regular" Quigg.


Quigg really does remind me of Enzo in the way he fights. Throws the most obvious body shots, has poor footwork, is wide open.

I feel harsh saying this because I love Enzo but feel there's a comparison there


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> how are they able to do that from the US?


VPN router probably.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2014)

doug.ie said:


> if via a regular pc web browser for instance theres 'hola' or hotspot shield


kk. cheaper way to do it than pay for BN and get just as good a stream but....fair enough.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

The Genius said:


> Sky's coverage can be very annoying. The tweets that appear on screen make my blood boil.


They are cringeworthy, one said "Joshua vs wilder will be a big money fight in the future ".


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2014)

jonnyclash1 said:


> They are cringeworthy, one said "Joshua vs wilder will be a big money fight in the future ".


it won't be?


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Pork N Chili said:


> Why is there that 22%?


Matchroom nuthuggers.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

jonnyclash1 said:


> They are cringeworthy, one said "Joshua vs wilder will be a big money fight in the future ".


The type of fans who tweet Eddie hoping he retweets them, the worst imo


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

We're watching Soto/Molina yes?


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Ishy said:


> We're watching Soto/Molina yes?


Yessss sir


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

jonnyclash1 said:


> Can't blame them though


I personally don't. They are at least paying for the fight.

But it's the same issue Sky have with foreign feeds of Premier League games, especially with pubs. Foreign feeds are cheaper because the market value in those countries is lower. Circumventing paying the market value and cutting them out is akin to piracy in the broadcasters eyes.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Average card tonight.

The Quigg fight was garbage but we knew it would be anyway. Atrocious 'main event'. The national anthems for a fake world title in a half empty arena were just cringeworthy but the rest of the card was pretty good.

Airich was a good 8th fight for Joshua. I think he's been brought along just fine, Bahktov next is good progression.

Crolla - Diaz was a massive let down through no ones fault. I think some of you were overly harsh on Diaz who's an experienced fighter & could tell the cut was a fight ending one. It was a shame because I think it would've been a decent fight with the way it was warming up.

Eggington - Vassell was quality & massive respect to both lads for taking it. We often see fighters in similar positions feast on journeymen until they get a title shot. I've never been sold on Vassell & it's hard to see wherever goes from here, I'd like to see him stick around & fight at English / British level but will he have the motivation? Eggington against either Skeete or Patterson will be fun.

& well done Scotty Cardle, quality performance. I expected a distance fight


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ed Robinson keep bringing up Rigo >

Props to you Edwin sir.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> how are they able to do that from the US?





kingcobra said:


> VPN router probably.


Something like this, they have to download a program that masks their IP or summat. It seems to work as there's quite a few who do it and recommend it.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Roe said:


> Ed Robinson keep bringing up Rigo >
> 
> Props to you Edwin sir.


Yeah that was funny as fuck and good on him. Didnt toe the party line.

Him and Frampton constantly mentioning eachother, Santa Cruz, everyone else in the division but Rigo is a bit lame.


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Somehow failed to put Crolla in my fight night accumulator. My lucky day.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

my balls are hurting watching this fight. Molina will now go "balls out" for the KO you would think.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

shenmue said:


> my balls are hurting watching this fight. Molina will now go "balls out" for the KO you would think.


what channel is showing that ??....you watching a stream ?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

doug.ie said:


> what channel is showing that ??....you watching a stream ?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This is shit this, man. It's 1am, I'm up at 8 for work, I've been at work today, there's a lot of travel, the night previously I drank 12 cans and only had 3 hours sleep, but I'm not tired atm and I gotta get up at 5am regardless. Might pull a ridiculous all nighter and hate myself in the morning, I don't know.

But I'm either gonna see a spectacular historic moment or Floyd Mayweather finding another way to win, so either way it's more exciting than sleep.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


>


ah jesus...thanks fella


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

A wide Ud win for Soto in a wild, entertaining Ball busting fight.


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

Rob said:


> This is shit this, man. It's 1am, I'm up at 8 for work, I've been at work today, there's a lot of travel, the night previously I drank 12 cans and only had 3 hours sleep, but I'm not tired atm and I gotta get up at 5am regardless. Might pull a ridiculous all nighter and hate myself in the morning, I don't know.
> 
> But I'm either gonna see a spectacular historic moment or Floyd Mayweather finding another way to win, so either way it's more exciting than sleep.


I feel your pain my man.

Working all weekend, but finished tonight at 10 just finished watching the match room card, and barring Egginton v Vassell was so average and now catching up on the all access.

finishing off the last of the Smirnoff, bottle of jack after, let's do this. It's money fucking Mayweather


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

shepz said:


> I feel your pain my man.
> 
> Working all weekend, but finished tonight at 10 just finished watching the match room card, and barring Egginton v Vassell was so average and now catching up on the all access.
> 
> finishing off the last of the Smirnoff, bottle of jack after, let's do this. It's money fucking Mayweather


I feel something special tonight, you never know, and now is the time for Mayweather to be beaten, if he's ever gonna be.

Egginton/Vassell was off the fucking chain too. The Joshua and Quigg fights were fair entertainment too.

I wish I could go to sleep and wake up at 5 for the fight but I'm so awake atm :lol:


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Rob said:


> This is shit this, man. It's 1am, I'm up at 8 for work, I've been at work today, there's a lot of travel, the night previously I drank 12 cans and only had 3 hours sleep, but I'm not tired atm and I gotta get up at 5am regardless. Might pull a ridiculous all nighter and hate myself in the morning, I don't know.
> 
> But I'm either gonna see a spectacular historic moment or Floyd Mayweather finding another way to win, so either way it's more exciting than sleep.


Pull a sicky!


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I hate this insistence that Maidana only won 3 rounds and at most 4 rounds, there were many other close rounds and it was a very close fight. I hate the way people are repainting what happened in that fight now


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> I hate this insistence that Maidana only won 3 rounds and at most 4 rounds, there were many other close rounds and it was a very close fight. I hate the way people are repainting what happened in that fight now


oh yes i agree i had it a draw


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Pull a sicky!


I honestly will if Mayweather loses. I'd probably use it as the excuse too. "I can't come in today, mate. Mayweather just lost, I need a recovery period." :lol:


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

Rob said:


> I feel something special tonight, you never know, and now is the time for Mayweather to be beaten, if he's ever gonna be.
> 
> Egginton/Vassell was off the fucking chain too. The Joshua and Quigg fights were fair entertainment too.
> 
> I wish I could go to sleep and wake up at 5 for the fight but I'm so awake atm :lol:


Fat dans tweeting 3:45 ring walk for floyd? Probably bullshit but would be fucking great for us if it was true,

fair, I was impressed by Joshua, not on his performance as I expected that, but he actually showed a mean streak. His stay humble attitude may be great outside of the ring, but when I saw him land that punch on Airich as he was down I nodded in approval. Not because it was justified or the correct thing to do, just that it showed me Joshua had something I doubted he had, genuine aggression, it overflowed and he it a guy when he was down. Good he's gonna need that if he makes it.

Quiggs fight was brief but entertaining, but fucking ruined by that bampot watt. Jamoye had the 2nd round, but if you listened to Watt Jamiye had gassed and Quiigg was 100% enjoying those body shots, that and fuck Watt,

what at time you working 2moro? I'm due in at one, if it goes 12 I call that at least 5 hours sleep. Il be fine


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Rob said:


> I honestly will if Mayweather loses. I'd probably use it as the excuse too. "I can't come in today, mate. Mayweather just lost, I need a recovery period." :lol:


:lol: :cheers


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

shepz said:


> *Fat dans tweeting 3:45 ring walk for floyd? Probably bullshit but would be fucking great for us if it was true,*
> 
> fair, I was impressed by Joshua, not on his performance as I expected that, but he actually showed a mean streak. His stay humble attitude may be great outside of the ring, but when I saw him land that punch on Airich as he was down I nodded in approval. Not because it was justified or the correct thing to do, just that it showed me Joshua had something I doubted he had, genuine aggression, it overflowed and he it a guy when he was down. Good he's gonna need that if he makes it.
> 
> ...


Showtime said a few weeks back all their fights from this point on will start one hour earlier than we become use to.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> oh yes i agree i had it a draw


Same, I just hate the way that people are really pushing the "oh we only thought it was close because we're not used to seeing Mayweather in that kind of fight", bullshit, it was close because maidana was manouevring mayweather round the ring and outlanding him in several rounds, capitalising on Floyd's flaws, just give him some credit ffs haha and it's just obvious they're pushing this angle to try and save face for Mayweather


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

So I was just checking to see how Otuo Saba/Junior Saba/Junior Benjamin got on tonight, only to find out his fight was 'postponed':



> It is with great regret that Junior Benjamin's scheduled fight of Saturday 13th September 2014 at the Mayweather vs. Maidana bill has to be postponed.
> 
> There are several reasons behind this decision and given that it was taking place on the biggest boxing stage, it wasn't an easy decision to make.
> 
> ...


Is he ever going to fight? He has been a 'pro' for over two years apparently; feels like some sort of weird novelty act...


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

shepz said:


> Fat dans tweeting 3:45 ring walk for floyd? Probably bullshit but would be fucking great for us if it was true,


Nee chance mate, surely? I thought it would be a 5am job, I was gonna go to bed and set it for 5 but then I worried I'd miss it, plus the undercard is weak so they could start earlier? I don't know. But 3.45 is surely horseshit. Maybe a way to plug the rest of the card?

I feel weird about Joshua's performance. The way Sky promote him is fucking exhausting and they're like "DON'T BLINK" while he knocks over milk cans like Skelton and act so fucking stunned, despite David Price doing it two years previous and what happened to him. It's like they really don't give a shit about the sport, focus on power and trying to get the casual to believe this dude who is clearly built up way too much, inexperienced and pressure him then applaud like retards when he KO's a total nobody or over the past it fighter. Still, I was impressed with his performance and Airech did try, had his moments. I liked Joshua's jab and his right hand is fucking fierce, had he landed it with his opponent not trying to throw and inadvertently turning away, I think he could have cold KO'd him.

But still his defense is very leaky and I'm not sure if he likes a punch and how comfortable he is, whether or not he sticks his tongue out or not. It's very early days and I don't believe they've learnt the lesson from Price the way they're building him. Plus to a boxing fan you know he's fighting a stiff in the likes of Skelton so it doesn't make you want to get behind him, nor is it a learning fight. But as I said it's early days.

Up at 8, in at 11. An hour and a half travel each way. So if I stay up, maybe 2 hours sleep? Meh, it's only a 6 hour shift, should be alright.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Angulo down in round 2


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

jonnyclash1 said:


> Angulo down in round 2


The fuck?


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

HAHA! Barry Jones has just called Erislandy Lara "Brian Laraâ€!


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Angulo looks like a punch bag with little pop at minute


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Rob said:


> Nee chance mate, surely? I thought it would be a 5am job, I was gonna go to bed and set it for 5 but then I worried I'd miss it, plus the undercard is weak so they could start earlier? I don't know. But 3.45 is surely horseshit. Maybe a way to plug the rest of the card?
> 
> I feel weird about Joshua's performance. The way Sky promote him is fucking exhausting and they're like "DON'T BLINK" while he knocks over milk cans like Skelton and act so fucking stunned, despite David Price doing it two years previous and what happened to him. It's like they really don't give a shit about the sport, focus on power and trying to get the casual to believe this dude who is clearly built up way too much, inexperienced and pressure him then applaud like retards when he KO's a total nobody or over the past it fighter. Still, I was impressed with his performance and Airech did try, had his moments. I liked Joshua's jab and his right hand is fucking fierce, had he landed it with his opponent not trying to throw and inadvertently turning away, I think he could have cold KO'd him.
> 
> ...


Showtime said a few weeks back all their fights from this point on will start one hour earlier than we become use to


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Angulo looks like shit, absolutely no energy


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

This fight is significantly more popular than the first in the US I think. For the first I watched in a movie theatre that was half empty, showed up to the same theatre today and it was sold out. Had to head to a local bar which is jam packed.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Good round there.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Getting decent this.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

boxfanlut said:


> Showtime said a few weeks back all their fights from this point on will start one hour earlier than we become use to


Good shit, another hour of kip if true.

Glad I tuned in, I would've woke up at 5 after it was all over. :lol:


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

Damn angulo looks poor


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Calling it now Angulo ko


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

Rob said:


> Nee chance mate, surely? I thought it would be a 5am job, I was gonna go to bed and set it for 5 but then I worried I'd miss it, plus the undercard is weak so they could start earlier? I don't know. But 3.45 is surely horseshit. Maybe a way to plug the rest of the card?
> 
> I feel weird about Joshua's performance. The way Sky promote him is fucking exhausting and they're like "DON'T BLINK" while he knocks over milk cans like Skelton and act so fucking stunned, despite David Price doing it two years previous and what happened to him. It's like they really don't give a shit about the sport, focus on power and trying to get the casual to believe this dude who is clearly built up way too much, inexperienced and pressure him then applaud like retards when he KO's a total nobody or over the past it fighter. Still, I was impressed with his performance and Airech did try, had his moments. I liked Joshua's jab and his right hand is fucking fierce, had he landed it with his opponent not trying to throw and inadvertently turning away, I think he could have cold KO'd him.
> 
> ...


youl be fine my man, I'm 1-9 2moro but fuck it, it's Floyd!

im not gona judge AJ on Chin/defence, as pure and simply he hasn't been tested yet, and tbh I don't see him being tested in this area for another 5 or so fights, what simply pleased me tonight over his previous walk overs is that he showed a mean streak, determination, even not acknowledging this in the pre fight interview showed me another angle to AJ nobody had seen before.

I'm under no impression AJ deliberately took punches from Airich tonight, as he knew fine and well he had no business being in a ring with him, were 5 fights or so off before we see AJ being tested chin/defensively


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Angulo looks horrible. Without his physical advantages at 154 he's a really poor fighter. Needs to get a day job, all these brutal fights have to be catching up on him.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thought it started at 1:30 fuck me lol


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Same, I just hate the way that people are really pushing the "oh we only thought it was close because we're not used to seeing Mayweather in that kind of fight", bullshit, it was close because maidana was manouevring mayweather round the ring and outlanding him in several rounds, capitalising on Floyd's flaws, just give him some credit ffs haha and it's just obvious they're pushing this angle to try and save face for Mayweather


i think pre fight Mayweather was trying to save face by saying he was going to fight knowing he`d be made to do so


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Hunter has ruined Angulo, or "Angulu" as Jones keeps saying. It's sad to say that to because Angulo has been a favourite of mine for a few years.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

Wow ref wants to stop it


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Jack said:


> Hunter has ruined Angulo, or "Angulu" as Jones keeps saying.


Hunter so far up his own arse its beyond comprehension, he rides Ward like a drunken Harlot!


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Can't stop this fight.

Brutal honesty from hunter


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Virgil Hunter: â€œAlfredo, if you donâ€™t step up, your career is over!â€


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Fuck wish this was a 12 rounder!!


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

de las rosa is gassed bad, needs to get on his bike


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Angooloo.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

De La Rosa is gassed. Angulo has a chance here to get the stoppage. He definitely would over 12.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

De La Rosa, tough kid.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

So annoying when fights are a 10 rounder when you know what would happen in the last 2


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Jack said:


> De La Rosa is gassed. Angulo has a chance here to get the stoppage. He definitely would over 12.


Agree, real shame that wasn't over 12. Woke me up a bit that


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

99-89 is fucking harsh, man.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

dkos said:


> 99-89 is fucking harsh, man.


Very


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

How many of us is Vazquez going to send asleep?


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> How many of us is Vazquez going to send asleep?


lol


----------



## QuietStorm (Oct 26, 2013)

dkos said:


> 99-89 is fucking harsh, man.


Yeah mate, no need for shit cards like that.

Angulo looked like a sloth in there, not sure why they stuck him in with a faster boxer.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> How many of us is Vazquez going to send asleep?


I was planning to avoid this undercard but Molina vs Soto should be a war but the Vazquez fight is going to be terrible


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

QuietStorm said:


> Yeah mate, no need for shit cards like that.
> 
> Angulo looked like a sloth in there,* not sure why they stuck him in with a faster boxer.*


Because Hunter is the british version of Joe Gallagher


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Bunce is such a dumbass at times


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

A.C.S said:


> I was planning to avoid this undercard but Molina vs Soto should be a war but the Vazquez fight is going to be terrible


Molina Soto is long since done and dusted mate.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

I think this fight is going to be interesting. Bey represents a different style for Vasquez to suck the life from.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> I hate this insistence that Maidana only won 3 rounds and at most 4 rounds, there were many other close rounds and it was a very close fight. I hate the way people are repainting what happened in that fight now


I really felt Maidana lost very clearly. Don't see the fuss.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

DomB said:


> Molina Soto is long since done and dusted mate.


:rofl did it show it was it any good?


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Vasquez only 27, seems like he's been around forever


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

A.C.S said:


> :rofl did it show it was it any good?


wasn't on boxnation mate and I didnt watch the stream


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

Bey is a cross between James DeGale & Andros Townsend.


----------



## QuietStorm (Oct 26, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Because Hunter is the british version of Joe Gallagher


Would Gallagher stick a come forward slow defend with your face type fighter, in against a faster boxer who uses his feet and jabs more?


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Bit of papa roach lol


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Vazquez is highly skilled hard to hit clean fighter, not fun to watch at 2:20 Am though. One for the purists.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Fuck me. Vasquez never fails to astound me how much he can stink a joint out. 

Who the fuck was the bright spark to stick this guy on the undercard. Can we just send him to Russia to fight so we can forget he exists please.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

QuietStorm said:


> Would Gallagher stick a come forward slow defend with your face type fighter, in against a faster boxer who uses his feet and jabs more?


my point is over confident in themselves


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

2 -1 Vasquez Barry Jones cock riding Vasquez


----------



## QuietStorm (Oct 26, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> my point is over confident in themselves


Yeah, that's a fair point.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank fuck Santa Cruz is on after this to wake us back up


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Fuck me. Vasquez never fails to astound me how much he can stink a joint out.
> 
> Who the fuck was the bright spark to stick this guy on the undercard. Can we just send him to Russia to fight so we can forget he exists please.


Oscar has learned a lot from Arum recently. 
"Don't load the undercard of PPVs with highly anticpated fights like that dick Shaefer used to do. A bit of Vasquez hits the spot"


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

how many more fights until the main event? I want to go out for last orders but not sure how long i got? 

Mayweather vs an Argie - it really is a case of who i dislike more.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

christ tony weeks is eating well since them bloody car adverts


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

2 -2


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Oscar has learned a lot from Arum recently.
> "Don't load the undercard of PPVs with highly anticpated fights like that dick Shaefer used to do. A bit of Vasquez hits the spot"


This card has fuck all to do with Oscar.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Can't believe they put this shit on over Molina v Soto


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> 2 -1 Vasquez Barry Jones cock riding Vasquez


Not surprised, vasquez his is type of fighter. He loves featherfisted foes.

Maidana looking like an original G there BTW.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh yeah how did Anthony Joshua look I completely forgot he was fighting I have the worst memory in the world


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I've seen the last ten Miguel Vasquez fights.

Does that make me a saddo masichist?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

When the bell signals the end of a round, it's like they are doing the 10 bell ring show of respect for a passing of someone from the boxing community. 
Can hear a pin drop.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Not surprised, vasquez his is type of fighter.* He loves featherfisted foes.*
> 
> Maidana looking like an original G there BTW.


yup, im a purest but Vasquez is the exception to the rule hes an absolute stinker!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Arguing with a fucking retard who thinks the judges are in Floyd's pocket :lol:

How can you remotely even argue that post Castillo I? Mental.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

watching this i can see the pain in Julie Ledermans eyes


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

this is dire


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

Quite a few in the bar I am in convinced Maidana gonna win. All black guys as well.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> This card has fuck all to do with Oscar.


I wouldn't say fuck all. It's the same level of the recent ones he's served up and the Santa Cruz opponent is all his doing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

Schaeffdogg in da house!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

Scotty said:


> I wouldn't say fuck all. It's the same level of the recent ones he's served up and the Santa Cruz opponent is all his doing.


Nope. Santa Cruz is with Haymon has been for a long time.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

This undercard so shit I've started watching the football league show ffs


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Barry Jones "Its hard who to blame" yeah guess it is hard Baz :ibutt


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> Quite a few in the bar I am in convinced Maidana gonna win. All black guys as well.


The drink i have consumed is making me convinced as well. A Sober me did think maidana had a chance also though.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> Nope. Santa Cruz is with Haymon has been for a long time.


This is Golden Boy Promotions event. Just saying. The other PPVs were packed with Haymon fighters too but put in good fights by GBP.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Did they show Mayweather walking into the arena? Always gives me the big fight feel that.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

SimplyTuck said:


> Did they show Mayweather walking into the arena? Always gives me the big fight feel that.


Yep, plenty of Boos for the old man, woman beater, health comes first competitor.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

When Vasquez leaps in why not stand your ground and catch him with the left hook


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Yep, plenty of Boos for the old man, woman beater, health comes first competitor.


 you can tell us what you really think if you wish


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck I just realised I coulda watched MOTD instead of this, or sleep, yet I'm sitting here arguing with ******* who think Floyd is TBE. Make an actual concrete argument how the four kings would beat him, particularly Hearns. The answer?

"nah"

:lol:


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Just got back from work. Any idea when the Floyd fight begins? How many more fights after this one? 
Tired as hell but really want to see the fight.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Yep, plenty of Boos for the old man, woman beater, health comes first competitor.


Damn, Hate missing them.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

gob-bluth said:


> you can tell us what you really think if you wish


:rofl


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

uraharakisuke said:


> Just got back from work. Any idea when the Floyd fight begins? How many more fights after this one?
> Tired as hell but really want to see the fight.


One more after this one.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

SimplyTuck said:


> One more after this one.


Thought there was two? Soto and LSC?


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

SimplyTuck said:


> One more after this one.


Cheers mate. Think i'll stay up then. Time to crack open a beer.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

SimplyTuck said:


> Damn, Hate missing them.


Didn't miss much, only lasted about 10 secs for both fighters. then later on both were interviewed backstage. Floyd said his usual boring "i'll be Floyd Mayweather, make adjustments, give the fans what they want."

Maidana said he arrived later because plenty of fans stopped him for pics which he enjoyed, appreciates support from all fans, especially latino fans. Says he is weighing about 156 tonight, feels sharp and is ready.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Rob said:


> Thought there was two? Soto and LSC?


Sotos already been on I think? LSC just left I hope.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

painful to score but i have it 5-5


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

not got boxnation and i still got up.

fuck u mr warren.:bart


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone scoring this shit?


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

6 - 5 Bey


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

I've consumed half a litre of Jack Daniels trying to make this Vasquez fight interesting.

I do t even like JD. At all.

shit, remember when we got Mattysse v Garcia on Mayweather undercards?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Khan sitting next to Thurman on Showtime, both being talked to next. Will be more fun than this borefest.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

Rob said:


> Fuck I just realised I coulda watched MOTD instead of this, or sleep, yet I'm sitting here arguing with ******* who think Floyd is TBE. Make an actual concrete argument how the four kings would beat him, particularly Hearns. The answer?
> 
> "nah"
> 
> :lol:


He would have beat Duran at 147 but not 135. He could easialy do what SRL did in the 2nd fight which made Duran quit.

Unfair to compare him to the others who were 147-168 while Mayweather was 130-154.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

I give up trying to score this shit after the 4th


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

shepz said:


> I've consumed half a litre of Jack Daniels trying to make this Vasquez fight interesting.
> 
> I do t even like JD. At all.
> 
> shit, remember when we got Mattysse v Garcia on Mayweather undercards?


The main event tonight is fine, could even end up great. The undercard was on paper dreadful and in reality has been shit as well. it will have put some people off ordering maybe.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

7 - 5 Bey


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

Guarentee its a SD.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> He would have beat Duran at 147 but not 135. He could easialy do what SRL did in the 2nd fight which made Duran quit.
> 
> Unfair to compare him to the others who were 147-168 while Mayweather was 130-154.


147 is less than 154, right?

So how's that unfair? :huh

Barring Hagler they all fought at Welterweight, Duran at LW and they were the best fighters of their time, Floyd's the best of his, so don't get how that's unfair at all. Not like I'm saying "how would Floyd fair against Cruiserweight Tommy Hearns?" .


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Vazquez is God awful to watch. Atrocious fight. There's no way he should be put on a card like this again because it'll only ever turn away casual fans, that the sport needs, away from the sport. Guys like Molina being on the non-PPV undercard when this shite is, is baffling.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> Guarentee its a SD.


yeah, just hope Vasquez gets dethroned, i could see Mitchell stopping bey


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

Bey is a cross between Andros Townsend & James DeGale.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

89 shots to 81 landed over 12 is embarrassingly low.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> 6 - 5 Bey


Brave man. The scorecards could be all over the place for this one.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

119 - 109?????


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

119-109?!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

Fucking hell. You just have to laugh!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Vazquez getting a 119-109 card against him :lol: I'd cry robbery if I gave a fuck.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

jesus is that the most corrupt card ever?atsch


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

119-109 Bey :rofl


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Brave man. *The scorecards could be all over the place for this one*.


looks like you was right


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

:money


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

corrupt but i don't care.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Jack said:


> Vazquez getting a 119-109 card against him :lol: I'd cry robbery if I gave a fuck.


:lol:


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Have a heart lads, I had a decent wedge on Vasquez by decision.

Had lost the will to live before I lost the bet.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

I was expecting to hear 114-114 for that last card too:lol:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh wow, Khan is there. Thought he had no visa.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

i had it 115 - 113 to Bey but the third card was hilarious!! but hey if it stops us all having to go through the pain of watching Vasquez i can look away


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I was expecting to hear 114-114 for that last card too:lol:


me too :lol:


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Was also expecting 114-114

If you're going to screw a guy at least make it semi believable


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

"I thought it was semi-close."

What the fuck Thurman :lol: How can it be semi-close? It's either close or it isn't.


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

What the fuck was that shot, I'm off for a quick *** on the decking, and will probably sacrifice a slug in favour of the boxing scorecard gods.

that was fucking horrific. What the actual fuck


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Bunce not to happy with that scorecard :lol:


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Maidana weighs in 157, Floyd declined to be weighed.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Sickening score tbh, that really should result in a ban


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> Bunce not to happy with that scorecard :lol:


no wonder, fuck having to justify that pish to the casual, who's only card they watch in full per year is a Mayweather card.


----------



## QuietStorm (Oct 26, 2013)

The only positive out of that shocking decision is we won't ever see Vasquez vs Mitchell.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

shepz said:


> What the fuck was that shot, I'm off for a quick *** on the decking, and will probably sacrifice a slug in favour of the boxing scorecard gods.
> 
> that was fucking horrific. What the actual fuck


Missus doesn't let you smoke indoors?


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Maidana weighs in 157, Floyd declined to be weighed.


Is that allowed?


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

how long until the main event? Anyone got any idea?


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Bey vs Mitchell


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Khan just said on Showrime that Maidana is lucky to get a rematch as he only gave him 3 rounds. Weird because i watched a Khan vid after the first where he said he gave Maidana 5 rounds.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

:atlas
I may have something to say about this.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Khan just said on Showrime that Maidana is lucky to get a rematch as he only gave him 3 rounds. Weird because i watched a Khan vid after the first where he said he gave Maidana 5 rounds.


Khans a fuckin muppet though.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

shepz said:


> no wonder, fuck having to justify that pish to the casual, who's only card they watch in full per year is a Mayweather card.


i would have told the casual to have an hour kip as Vasquez made his ring walk


----------



## QuietStorm (Oct 26, 2013)

itsmeagain said:


> how long until the main event? Anyone got any idea?


About an hour, if no KO in the next fight.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

craigseventy said:


> Is that allowed?


No idea ha. It must be i suppose.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

will have to rewatch that fight to see which round the TMT judge gave to Vasquez :smile


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

QuietStorm said:


> About an hour, if no KO in the next fight.


Cheers. Ive just got time to pop out :cheers


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

craigseventy said:


> Khans a fuckin muppet though.


He sure is, dumb as a brush.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Scotty said:


> :atlas
> I may have something to say about this.


THIS IS A DISGRACE

I WANT A REBATE

:atlas


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

War Santa Cruz!!


----------



## QuietStorm (Oct 26, 2013)

itsmeagain said:


> Cheers. Ive just got time to pop out :cheers


No worries, next fight starting now.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> Vazquez is God awful to watch. Atrocious fight. There's no way he should be put on a card like this again because it'll only ever turn away casual fans, that the sport needs, away from the sport. Guys like Molina being on the non-PPV undercard when this shite is, is baffling.


It really is. Ugly, ugly style. Still, shame to see him so gutted at losing.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Would love a quick ko here I'm shattered


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Loving LSC's smooth right hands over the top early.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

must be hard for LSC to get up for a fight like this.

Christ if we were charged Â£50+ for card like this boxing would be dead over here


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob said:


> THIS IS A DISGRACE
> 
> I WANT A REBATE
> 
> :atlas


He wont ask for a rematch that's for sure!


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

That was quick.


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

$750k atsch

and we wonder why he's not bothered about fighting quigg or framps


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Clear to see that Floyd has at least one judge paid off tonight...he won't need it, but still, painful for Chino to know he has to spark out the best of his era, a defensive specialist with a very good chin :-(


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes! Nice and quick lets get to the main event


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Ghastly matchmaking.


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

got up to go to the kitchen and he lands the ko shot.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

Roman made Jamoye look like Sugar Ray Robinson!


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Any links to watch the mayweather fight?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Splat. Weird shot, bounced off the guy's shoulder and hit him behind huge ear.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Crean said:


> Any links to watch the mayweather fight?


It's on firstrowsports mate I'd link you but I'm on my phone


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> Roman made Jamoye look like Sugar Ray Robinson!


Both were uninspiring, weren't they?


----------



## QuietStorm (Oct 26, 2013)

Santa Cruz calling out Rigo, nice show of balls, but he's talking shit!


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

I like Cruz but rigo would school anyone at super bantam. Think frampton would beat Cruz to


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Crean said:


> Any links to watch the mayweather fight?


http://www.streamking.org/channel1.html


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

It's all empty words he knows he can call out Rigo because he knows Haymon won't let him near Rigo. LSC is a bitch fight Frampton or Rigo bitch


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Worse undercard Ever.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

It's a shame the opponent was poor but LSC did what he had to do. He's an excellent pressure fighter.


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

buttnation accepting rigo is boring.

warren must have missed out on him then.:smile


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

This ppv surely will flop stateside. Will it even do 500k?


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

$750,000 for that! How is that even possible


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

So Mayweathers gonna be in the ring before 4, woo!


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

craigseventy said:


> $750,000 for that! How is that even possible


doesn't make a lot of sense does it


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

craigseventy said:


> $750,000 for that! How is that even possible


Sums up everything that's wrong with the sport.


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Missus doesn't let you smoke indoors?


No danger my man, No smoking household. Enjoyed my outdoor smoke anyway, missed 90% of the LSC mis-match, glad to see him call out Rigondeux, Haymon will shite all over that ever happening.

theopane looking well, and Lillis has lost a shit load of weight, will probably campaign at SBW now.


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

I can't believe he's got $750,000 for that knock over.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Why is Theophane trying to speak american?


----------



## QuietStorm (Oct 26, 2013)

Does the MGM Grand put up a % of Mayweather's purse for him fighting there?


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Smooth said:


> Sums up everything that's wrong with the sport.


It's like they said it makes other fights a lot harder to make.

This bollocks about floyd going for ko!


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> i would have told the casual to have an hour kip as Vasquez made his ring walk


The casual would have thanked your for preserving an hour of their precious lives.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Did that saba kid win?


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> http://www.streamking.org/channel1.html


Thanks


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

shepz said:


> The casual would have thanked your for preserving an hour of their precious lives.


As well as their future interest in watching technical fighters. They aren't all so painful to watch.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

ButeTheBeast said:


> Why is Theophane trying to speak american?


He's almost as ashamed of his country than his country is of him.


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

QuietStorm said:


> Does the MGM Grand put up a % of Mayweather's purse for him fighting there?


would imagine so, as Floyd will never fight anywhere but the MGM for remainder of his career.

theyl probably make back whatever they pay Floyd on the table in seconds however. everyone goes on about how much Floyd makes per fight, the amount that the MGM makes from rooms, tickets, casino tables etc must be fucking horrifically high.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Would love a super 6 style tournament at super bantamweight


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

White and black people. :-(


----------



## QuietStorm (Oct 26, 2013)

shepz said:


> would imagine so, as Floyd will never fight anywhere but the MGM for remainder of his career.
> 
> theyl probably make back whatever they pay Floyd on the table in seconds however. everyone goes on about how much Floyd makes per fight, the amount that the MGM makes from rooms, tickets, casino tables etc must be fucking horrifically high.


Yeah that's what i thought mate, only fair he would get a % of the revenue he helps create over a number of days. Think i heard before he brings like 1 billion over 3 days to Vegas, crazy.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Rigo should offer Yamanaka out. Won't be a size difference in the ring and the Japanese don't tend to duck fights.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Would love a super 6 style tournament at super bantamweight


Rigo , Frampton , LSC , Quigg , Martinez but who would you put to fill the last spot?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

shepz said:


> would imagine so, as Floyd will never fight anywhere but the MGM for remainder of his career.
> 
> theyl probably make back whatever they pay Floyd on the table in seconds however. everyone goes on about how much Floyd makes per fight, the amount that the MGM makes from rooms, tickets, casino tables etc must be fucking horrifically high.


The site fee is a big part of Floyd's guarantee, I'd expect. But you're right, he's not the only one who gets paid. They give a lot of the tickets away to guests and gamblers because they'll rake it in the rest of the weekend. I'd love to see the finances around a big fight week.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Rigo , Frampton , LSC , Quigg , Martinez but who would you put to fill the last spot?


Mares, although Martinez might be a hard sell for it when Frampton has beaten him twice


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Rigo , Frampton , LSC , Quigg , Martinez but who would you put to fill the last spot?


Take Kiko out. Put Mares in (he's talked about moving back down) and move Yamanaka up.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

craigseventy said:


> $750,000 for that! How is that even possible


mr al haymon


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm just hoping this is slightly competitive. Bounce is full of shit saying hatton would beat floyd now if he was the hatton of their previous fight. I don't think he has dropped off as bad as bunce is making out


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> The site fee is a big part of Floyd's guarantee, I'd expect. But you're right, he's not the only one who gets paid. They give a lot of
> the tickets away to guests and gamblers because they'll rake it in the rest of the weekend. I'd love to see the finances around a big fight week.


x10 what Floyds making. As an extreme pissed up estimate,

you can bet that whatever Floyds making, some fat Vegas gangstars are making fucking x10 times what PBF is making.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Good Calls guys


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

On Bunce's twitter he called the Vasquez horrorshow "a trade fight".


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Wtf


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

ODLH ain't got no fucking time for that flute shit.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

Flute wins EVT.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Why am I laughing :lol:

Flute emote, now.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

'Carlos Monzon smashed someone up down there' :lol:


----------



## QuietStorm (Oct 26, 2013)

Buncey feeling the flute music :lol:


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

The worlds angriest flautist


----------



## DomB (Mar 6, 2014)

Flea Man said:


> Take Kiko out. Put Mares in (he's talked about moving back down) and move Yamanaka up.


mouthwatering.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

@Elephant Man

I nominate the flute for Bellew of the week.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I hope that flute player plays for the entire fight. :lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

shepz said:


> ODLH ain't got no fucking time for that flute shit.


Oscar's face is priceless. He's been media trained within an inch of his life, but there's no way to hide the horror in his eyes, even if the smile stays in place.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

I wonder if this spot would have happened if LSC had went a few more rounds.


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

In all seriousness, once Fliyd retires, what the fuck are we going to do?

nobody even comes close to this currently. Nobody.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Hope there is a bit of drama in this fight.


----------



## QuietStorm (Oct 26, 2013)

Here comes the flute :lol:


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Oscars loving this beautiful music


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Haha wtf is this


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I wonder if this spot would have happened if LSC had went a few more rounds.


Yeah, fuck LSC for his shitty matchmaking. But not because of the boxing, but because... My fucking ears!

:lol:


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Haha brilliant


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

shepz said:


> In all seriousness, once Fliyd retires, what the fuck are we going to do?
> 
> nobody even comes close to this currently. Nobody.


Uuuummm ever heard of Brian Rose? You must be one of those fucking casuals!


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

craigseventy said:


> Haha wtf is this


haha flute comes in for the big grand finale, fucking YAS.

could you imagine Hearn/Warren trying to pull off some flute shit?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Oscar: Marcos, we are never doing that Argentinian shit again, even if you win! Cool?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

These anthems are so milked :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

Arum would never let girls that rough in his rings.


----------



## QuietStorm (Oct 26, 2013)

Prefer the flute music to this shite anthem!


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Would any other sport give extended airtime to a random flautist when the most people all year are tuning in?


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Oscar: Marcos, we are never doing that Argentinian shit again, even if you win! Cool?


This


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

That needed more flute.

Haway, bullshit over, time for the big one.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Fuck me, she's awful. Why do they all feel the need to brutalise what's actually a very nice piece of music? 

And when she tried to show off, she was totally off-key,


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

shepz said:


> haha flute comes in for the big grand finale, fucking YAS.
> 
> could you imagine Hearn/Warren trying to pull off some flute shit?


Was hoping the American anthem was gonna be flute too.

Well done guys we've made it


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Chino KO in 6th


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Floyd, body shot KO, round 1. 

Becauae why the fuck not??!?!


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Well the fights just gonna feel like an anti climax after seeing the flutist


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

7/1 Floyd ko 7-12


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

craigseventy said:


> Well the fights just gonna feel like an anti climax after seeing the flutist


The Thriller in Manila would be an anticlimax after that.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Chino's gloves look pretty sawn off. Love it. War Chino.


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Chino has his Argentinian blue gloves guys. Game changer.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fucking hell this awful song :lol:


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

No rapper for Floyd?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

No Bieber. I'm gutted.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Mayweather entrances are so shit, shit song give me Naz any day the king of entrances.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Floyd just got nudged by the camera. Hardest shot he'll take all night.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Floyd's got an air raid siren. KO4 after an air strike renders Maidana prone on the canvas and lays waste to Las Vegas.

Floyd claims all of the dead as part of his record, and points out that Ray Robinson never knocked 594,000 people at once.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Toss song. Here we goooo


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Floyd just got nudged by the camera. Hardest shot he'll take all night.


:lol: FML!

Beautifully done.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

Them girls are fucking busted!


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

WTF was that song?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Floyd got no entourage. Very interesting, must be seriously focused on this one. Got something to prove.

Really looking forward to this. This ain't gonna be no shutout though.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> WTF was that song?


It hasn't been a highlight of musical taste tonight, has it?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

Never heard of judge no.2

strange that guidi is in the house.


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Mayweather entrances are so shit, shit song give me Naz any day the king of entrances.


squad of arseholes don't know how to milk a main event.

long live Nas and his top rope flip shit


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Floyd's got an air raid siren. KO4 after an air strike renders Maidana prone on the canvas and lays waste to Las Vegas.
> 
> Floyd claims all of the dead as part of his record, and points out that Ray Robinson never knocked 594,000 people at once.


:rofl


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

Fredo Warren said:


> Uuuummm ever heard of Brian Rose? You must be one of those fucking casuals!


theres only one Lion in the house tonight, and that's my man Lennox in the crowd.

Btw would like to congratulate yourself and CHB for a top RBR with no bitchyness what so ever.

WAR CHB


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Man, Chino has some support!!!


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Good support for maidana


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Wheres Justin Bieber LOL
Lets go


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

That TBE shit is so annoying like Floyd you ain't even in the top 20 ATG


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

Just got a favourite on twitter off Mitchell Smith.

its been a fucking top night.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank Christ... I was about to pass out from boredom.


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

Maidana KO 8th round.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

If Mayweather moves like this all fight, he'll shut Maidana out or stop him late.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

As expected, Floyd will piss this. 10-9 Mayweather. 

This will be Baldomir part 2


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Floyd's already made the adjustment he took to long to do last time. Haye's analysis was spot on.


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

Jack said:


> If Mayweather moves like this all fight, he'll shut Maidana out or stop him late.


Still early, Maidana is closing the gap well. Isn't throwing now but as we progress he will, he'll increase his volume


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> As expected, Floyd will piss this. 10-9 Mayweather.
> 
> This will be Baldomir part 2


Yep, I agree. I expect plenty of effort from Maidana but the class will be all from Mayweather. Sitting on the ropes in the first fight was a mistake because of Maidana's combination punching and awkward angles, but show him some movement and don't allow him to get settled and I don't see him landing enough to win a round.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Imagine paying 75 bucks for this shit.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

What happened in the Crolla fight?


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Imagine paying 75 bucks for this shit.


Thank fuck of BoxNation.

mayweather looking good early, excellent footwork. He keeps this up for 12 it's a shut out


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

shepz said:


> Still early, Maidana is closing the gap well. Isn't throwing now but as we progress he will, he'll increase his volume


True, but I expect Maidana wanted to come out and bully Mayweather from the first bell and yet he wasn't able to do that because Mayweather wouldn't allow it. The more Maidana opens himself up, the more he'll be picked off and he'll get pushed into inactivity.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyone else's Boxnation glitching???


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Floyd got hurt then!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

Oh shit!


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh shit, Maidana right hand!


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

What a punch


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyds legs went then I'm sure


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Nah, he's alright on second viewing.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

deffo hurt


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Took that well floyd


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

I'd like to take this time to encourage all of you to watch some of Jamie Foxx's standup shows. Funny as fuck



WAR Chino


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Floyd is not the same fighter at all, Maidana is not even a top 5 WW frankly i think Pacquiao and Thurman beat his ass.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Holy shit we got a fight


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Man my Boxnation is unwatchable :-(


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Mayweather could lose this.

My fucking virgin cut out in that round, stupid fucking virgin rebooting. Piece of shit.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

3 -1 Floyd


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

good round by Maidana, Mayweather slowing down bodyshot might have got to him


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

This is a real fight!


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Great fight, the styles mix beautifully.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Good round, this is a good fight.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Maidana need s to keep this up.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Roach always said that Pacquiao would beat Mayweather because his legs have gone. After the first couple of rounds of brilliant boxing, to sit back on the ropes so often - and to have such little success - might add credence to Roach's claims that Mayweather physically can't move for 12 rounds.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

4-1 FM

Maidana looks tired. Mouth wide open.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

I expect maidana to take a breather for thes two rounds and come out rd 7 with bad intentions again..


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Shame he wasn't allowed 8oz


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Since when did Chino have decent head movement?


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

3-2 Mayweather, Floyd isn't anywhere near the same fighter i'v said for years Pacquiao beats him and i think this just adds to that claim, imagine pacquiao with his accuracy and speed, the punches from strange angles Roach is right Floyds legs are gone.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Worked fine all night but now my Boxnation is impossible to watch.....devvo'd!


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

4 - 2 Floyd


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Has mayweather ever been properly warned about holding..he gets away with so much


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

5-1 Mayweather. 

Maidana looks fucked. Reckon he will get stopped walking onto something like Hatton.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Mayweather doesn't look good.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I'd give Maidana one round so far.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

This fight is getting boring


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Another floyd round 6-1


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> 4 - 2 Floyd


What were the 2??


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Maidana looks knackered.


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

Cringe festival from Amir


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Floyd is winning but he's not winning rounds convincingly.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Amir looking like an awkward twat.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

khan looking awkward


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Mayweather is nowhere near the same, you know it's Khan and then Garica, he knows deep down Pacquiao or Thurman beat him. On this evidence i give Brook a big chance of winning


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Interesting fight, but not particularly competitive.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> On this evidence i give Brook a big chance of winning


i was thinking the same thing


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Fighters/celebs must hate it when the camera is just in their face for like 20 seconds


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

WTF!


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

For fuck sake


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

The fuck was that about?


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Hahaha


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Maidana's a little cunt. Hope Floyd knocks him out now.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

dirty argie cunt


----------



## tam83 (Aug 3, 2013)

What happened? Just finished work.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

6 -3 Floyd


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

tam83 said:


> What happened? Just finished work.


maidana bit mayweathers glove


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

So much clinching...


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Ha ha mayweather having to direct maidana to his corner..


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Haha Maidana's a cunt


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

8-1

Mayweather should have been DQ


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

7-2 Floyd.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> 8-1
> 
> Mayweather should have been DQ


Floyd? Why when Maidana bit him? I've switched it off as my feed is fucked :-(


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

About time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

9-9 cos of the point


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Imagine actually paying $75 for this card.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

7-2-1 Floyd.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Bayliss has fucked this fight up


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Not sure Mayweather can got through the gears anymore. Madiana is there to be stopped just like Cotto, Guererro & Canelo was but he doesn't seem able to step it up.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

It's so oviouse that mayweather is finished and Pacquiao, Thurman even Brook can beat him


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Bayliss has fucked this fight up


How?


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Bayliss making the fight about him


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> How?


i think Johnny just answered for me


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

8-2-1 Floyd.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> i think Johnny just answered for me


I disagree.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Don't like to see a fighter on his bike.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Mayweather is a joke.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Not 1 warning for Floyd about holding is a disgrace.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Masterclass.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Mayweather 9-2-1


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

1. 10-9 Mayweather
2. 10-9 Mayweather
3. 10-9 Mayweather
4. 9-10 Maidana
5. 10-9 Mayweather
6. 10-9 Mayweather
7. 10-9 Mayweather
8. 10-9 Mayweather
9. 10-9 Mayweather
10. 9-9 Maidana 1PD
11. 10-9 Mayweather
12. 9-10 Maidana
Total: 117-109


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

8-3-1 for Floyd.


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Tell you what fellas, I'm going to invest in a blond wig and audition to be an MGM girl for the next fight. Reckon me and Kellie Maloney are better lookers than those birds. Get me a ringside seat.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

Crean said:


> Not 1 warning for Floyd about holding is a disgrace.


Shut up!


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Crean said:


> Not 1 warning for Floyd about holding is a disgrace.


agreed


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

bruthead said:


> Tell you what fellas, I'm going to invest in a blond wig and audition to be an MGM girl for the next fight. Reckon me and Kellie Maloney are better lookers than those birds. Get me a ringside seat.


Amen! Arum would never allow it!


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

shit fight lol Maidana only had 1 proper good round I dont know what he was doing


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> 8-3-1 for Floyd.


same here


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Pacquiao beats Mayweather i'm sorry it's pretty clear now.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Crean said:


> Not 1 warning for Floyd about holding is a disgrace.


Isn't biting your opponent a little more disgraceful?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Thought the point deduction was harsh but I think Bayless did ok. That was a tough fight to keep a grip on.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

Wow judges had it close!


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Floyd is full of Shit.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Floyd is finished Pacquiao and Thurman spark him


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Isn't biting your opponent a little more disgraceful?


I didn't say it wasn't.

Whats ur point?

I'm talking about his incessant holding that doesn't get called on, I'm not getting into a biting debate.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Floyd is finished Pacquiao and Thurman spark him


Fucking hell. This forum is finished!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

One of those cards was crazy, but the right guy won. Floyd is looking old now, and I wonder whether now is a good time for a Pacquiao fight?


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Ask about Amir!
Dick


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Did Floyd say he feet dry & drained?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Crean said:


> I didn't say it wasn't.
> 
> Whats ur point?
> 
> I'm talking about his incessant holding that doesn't get called on, I'm not getting into a biting debate.


Well of the fouls we saw, that seems much more worthy of comment than clinching, IMO.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Pacquiao beats Mayweather i'm sorry it's pretty clear now.


:rofl


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

Crean said:


> I didn't say it wasn't.
> 
> Whats ur point?
> 
> I'm talking about his incessant holding that doesn't get called on, I'm not getting into a biting debate because I don't like Floyd Mayweather and have an agenda against him.


Fixed.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Maidana thinks he won the fight


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> One of those cards was crazy, but the right guy won. Floyd is looking old now, and I wonder whether now is a good time for a Pacquiao fight?


Pacquiao of 3/4 years ago. But then again the Mayweather of 3/4 years ago was better.

Might be a better fight now.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Fredo Warren said:


> Fucking hell. This forum is finished!


The guy is clearly nowhere near the fighter he once was, his legs are gone like Roach said now use your head imagine Pacquiao with his speed, accuracy and punch variety against that Floyd?


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> Fixed.


You don't know me. How do you know I have an agenda against mayweather?

I rarely post about mayweather on here, so why you talking Shit?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Maidana blatantly lying about the bite.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> Did Floyd say he feet dry & drained?


Think he said dry and dead


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

KING said:


> :rofl


what so funny if crude Maidana can land clean on Floyd imagine Pacquiao with is speed and accuracy, also the way he throws punches from every angle


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

Crean said:


> You don't know me. How do you know I have an agenda against mayweather?
> 
> I rarely post about mayweather on here, so why you talking Shit?


Well, by readind your posts in this thread.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Haha grilled by jim gray


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Crean said:


> You don't know me. How do you know I have an agenda against mayweather?
> 
> I rarely post about mayweather on here, so why you talking Shit?


uh oh the agenda issue!


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Well of the fouls we saw, that seems much more worthy of comment than clinching, IMO.


Enough people have commented about the biting incident.

I'm talking about holding that doesn't get penalised, ever. It's disgraceful stuff that he gets away with.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Pacquiao beats Mayweather i'm sorry it's pretty clear now.


You have mentioned this 3 times now, are you waiting for a reaction?


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

craigseventy said:


> Think he said dry and dead


That's it, dry & dead... Floyd looked fairly down after the fight.

Not sure Floyd can go through the gears anymore. Throws too many single shots & doesnt up the tempo when his opponent is there to be stopped


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> The guy is clearly nowhere near the fighter he once was, his legs are gone like Roach said now use your head imagine Pacquiao with his speed, accuracy and punch variety against that Floyd?


Yeh you are right, especially because Pacquiao hasn't dropped of one bit in the past 3/4 years.

Bloody hell!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> Pacquiao of 3/4 years ago. But then again the Mayweather of 3/4 years ago was better.
> 
> Might be a better fight now.


Pac was more dynamic then. I think it would be competitive.

I thought Bayless did a really good job.


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Bayless didn't do a great job. He was breaking clinches when Maidana had a free hand and was trying to punch out of it. 

The point deduction was harsh in itself, as though Bayless was trying to even it out after missing the bite Mayweather had alleged but he hadn't seen.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Fredo Warren said:


> Yeh you are right, especially because Pacquiao hasn't dropped of one bit in the past 3/4 years.
> 
> Bloody hell!


Well Pacquiao just beat a guy in everyone's top 5 p4p yes he isn't the same man he was but honestly i think Pacquiao would beat Floyd even now


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

Im out. Idiots starting to wreck this thread. Hopefully be some decent chat about the fight tomorrow.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> Well, by readind your posts in this thread.


My 2 posts about mayweather?

One when he said I said he was full of Shit because he said his hand was numb for the rest of the fight?

Or the one where I pointed out his incessant holding that never gets called on?

Oh yeah, what an agenda I have..


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Crean said:


> Enough people have commented about the biting incident.
> 
> I'm talking about holding that doesn't get penalised, ever. It's disgraceful stuff that he gets away with.


It's hardly "disgraceful" though. It's a part of the game even if I don't like it. Plenty of fouling on both sides.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> That's it, dry & dead... Floyd looked fairly down after the fight.
> 
> Not sure Floyd can go through the gears anymore. Throws too many single shots & doesnt up the tempo when his opponent is there to be stopped


Said he rated that performance c- but I think he knows he's slowing down. Sadly Amir khan wasn't mentioned but kinda hope that fight happens, can't see PAC happening


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> Im out. Idiots starting to wreck this thread. Hopefully be some decent chat about the fight tomorrow.


same old suspects aswell, shame.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Christ Boxnation saying Khan is the only guy who can beat Floyd, enough of that shit Pacquiao is far more likely to beat Mayweather i bet Khan would get dominated.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> It's hardly "disgraceful" though. It's a part of the game even if I don't like it. Plenty of fouling on both sides.


When it's constant, round after round, fight after fight and nobody bats an eyelid, I would start to deem that as disgraceful.

Not Floyd's fault, he'll get away with everything he can, but the refs are afraid to make a stand.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

BHAFC said:


> same old suspects aswell, shame.


Same one idiot! Laters


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> It's hardly "disgraceful" though. It's a part of the game even if I don't like it. Plenty of fouling on both sides.


I think the point being made is he did not get one warning where`as anybody else would have, but i expected this from Bayliss before the fight


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

A poor night of boxing from both sides of the pond.Glad i didnt pay $75 dollars for that


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

oh its just clicked in my brain that its my birthday today


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

I can accept holding from Kell Brook in one particular fight as a consequence of a particular stylistic match-up but Floyd and Wlad (especially) do take the piss at times.

With Mayweather it's partially because he gets to call all the shots, promises the people paying $75 he'll go for the KO, doesn't even let Maidana use his normal gloves, then holds incessantly and literally runs away the final round when he knows he's up on the cards. People are booing him and he acts like he's their hero.
I actually don't understand why anyone would have paid $75 to watch tonight.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Christ Boxnation saying Khan is the only guy who can beat Floyd, enough of that shit Pacquiao is far more likely to beat Mayweather i bet Khan would get dominated.


Stop it. :rofl:cry


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Wonder if 8oz rather than ten would have made any difference at the end of the third.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

That whole event was abit of a farce.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

craigseventy said:


> Wonder if 8oz rather than ten would have made any difference at the end of the third.


Punch landed after the bell though


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> oh its just clicked in my brain that its my birthday today


Happy birthday, mate. Hope you have a good day :good


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

Not sure what people are so annouyed about. 11/12 of the Mayweather rounds were extremly entertaining and had me on the edge of my seat.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Jack said:


> Happy birthday, mate. Hope you have a good day :good


Cheers :cheers


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

SimplyTuck said:


> That whole event was abit of a farce.


They really do need better matchmaking on the undercards. Mayweather isn't always fun to watch but he's the attraction and people obviously don't care, but at least provide a good undercard. Some of these fighters getting a chance should be nowhere near such a big card, especially those like Vazquez who are so incredibly dull. Why not put on a few fights that are guaranteed to be entertaining instead? It just leaves people feeling ripped off, I think.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Well that was painful. But there was an upside, by far my favourite moment of the night:


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Jack said:


> They really do need better matchmaking on the undercards. Mayweather isn't always fun to watch but he's the attraction and people obviously don't care, but at least provide a good undercard. Some of these fighters getting a chance should be nowhere near such a big card, especially those like Vazquez who are so incredibly dull. Why not put on a few fights that are guaranteed to be entertaining instead? It just leaves people feeling ripped off, I think.


 lol i guess the only saving grace is that Vasquez is no longer champ, i say Bey vs Mitchell


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> Not sure what people are so annouyed about. 11/12 of the Mayweather rounds were extremly entertaining and had me on the edge of my seat.


Seriously? Chino surrendered the initiative by not coming out hard in Round 1 and never got it back. By about Round 5 it was obvious that Mayweather was cruising and I don't even think Chino has enough power/poise to turn the fight on one punch.

I had money on Mayweather UD specifically so it went how I was expecting but extremely entertaining it was not.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Fredo Warren said:


> Not sure what people are so annouyed about. 11/12 of the Mayweather rounds were extremly entertaining and had me on the edge of my seat.


You consider 12 rounds of holding to be entertaining, god your easily pleased that was boring as fuck, give me GGG any day a man who actually wants to fight.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> Punch landed after the bell though


Wasn't the point of my question I was just wondering about the effect difference


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

craigseventy said:


> Wonder if 8oz rather than ten would have made any difference at the end of the third.


they fought in 8 oz gloves


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Windmiller said:


> they fought in 8 oz gloves


Thought they were 10oz and that was part of the glove issue. My bad if not


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Wasnt a good fight at all dont know why Maidana didnt pressure him from the start maybe because he didnt have Ariza with him
At least there was no controversy and we can look forward to seeing who Floyd's next opponent is

I so hope they make Maidana vs Thurman now


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> You consider 12 rounds of holding to be entertaining, god your easily pleased that was boring as fuck, give me GGG any day a man who actually wants to fight.


There really wasnt that much holding. Its was a rough but entertaining fight that had a lot of drama and talking points. Very competative, many moments where Mayweather showed his class, many where Maidana looked to have him in trouble. Give me thay over GGG walking through a C class fighter any day.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Fredo Warren said:


> There really wasnt that much holding. Its was a rough but entertaining fight that had a lot of drama and talking points. Very competative, many moments where Mayweather showed his class, many where Maidana looked to have him in trouble. Give me thay over GGG walking through a C class fighter any day.


Each to your own but personally i'd rather watch a fight then running


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Each to your own but personally i'd rather watch a fight then running


There was only running in the 12th. I am sure Oceana is just closing, get yourself down there.


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

Another pointless Mayweather fight over at least


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

Canastota said:


> Another pointless Mayweather fight over at least


How was it pointless? Top 5 ranked Welterweight gives him the toughest fight im over a decade.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Fredo Warren said:


> How was it pointless? Top 5 ranked Welterweight gives him the toughest fight im over a decade.


For the supposed best fighter in the world to fight the guy ranked 5th in the division is a joke. Alexander schooled Maidana he's a B level fighter


----------



## Glove_Game (Feb 5, 2014)

The standards this man is held to. I'm worried about his offense but his legs looked fine and he just beat a Top 5 WW.

In an era where we complain about not enough unifications, Mayweather unifies two belts and its a "pointless fight"


----------



## Glove_Game (Feb 5, 2014)

Better victory than any on GGG's ledger btw


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Glove_Game said:


> Better victory than any on GGG's ledger btw


No i wouldn't say Maidana is any better than Geale who's he ever beaten to put himself above Geale? Anyway Mayweather is the biggest draw in the sport he can get the fights with whoever he wants GGG would love to fight Cotto but he can't get these fights.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Especially when you consider GGG took Geale out in 3 rounds and Mayweather struggled the first time to a decision and now wins a UD but hardly looked impressive.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> No i wouldn't say Maidana is any better than Geale who's he ever beaten to put himself above Geale?


I wanna give you every opportunity to just admit this was a crazy thing to say. We can all then just give you a free pass and move on.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Fredo Warren said:


> I wanna give you every opportunity to just admit this was a crazy thing to say. We can all then just give you a free pass and move on.


What win on Maidana ledger is better than beating Sturm in Germany? And don't tell me Broner.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

You say its crazy yet we are taking about a guy who was schooled by Devon Alexander FFS.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> You say its crazy yet we are taking about a guy who was schooled by Devon Alexander FFS.





The Celtic Warrior said:


> What win on Maidana ledger is better than beating Sturm in Germany? And don't tell me Broner.


Amazing.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Fredo Warren said:


> Amazing.


Avoiding the question i see. You can say amazing all you like but answer the question if Maidana is so much better than Geale how come he was schooled by Devon Alexander.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Avoiding the question i see. You can say amazing all you like but answer the question if Maidana is so much better than Geale how come he was schooled by Devon Alexander.


1. Fighters get better as time goes on
2. Fighters get worse as time goes on
3. Styles make fights
4. Devon Alexander since lost to Shawn Porter who lost to Kell Brook, by your logic this makes Brook better than Mayweather!
5. This is the same Geale that lost to Darren Barker
6. Adrian Broner is a better win than Felix Sturm


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Fredo Warren said:


> 1. Fighters get better as time goes on
> 2. Fighters get worse as time goes on
> 3. Styles make fights
> 4. Devon Alexander since lost to Shawn Porter who lost to Kell Brook, by your logic this makes Brook better than Mayweather!
> ...


Yes but styles making fights wouldn't actually make you a better fighter. How is Broner a better win? Beating an experienced world champion in his home country at his natural weight or beating a guy jumping up 2 weight divisions who only had a belt because he beat the lightest punching WW in the world. How is beating Broner at WW better than beating Sturm at MW there is no evidence of that and Broner even struggled with Taylor FFS.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Sturm is a better fighter than Broner I think


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

JamieC said:


> Sturm is a better fighter than Broner I think


Don't let Rob hear you say that apparently that's a stupid thing to say despite there being no evidence that Broner at WW is any good


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Sturm is a better fighter than Broner I think


Probably, overall career for sure is better so far but Sturm was slipping before he lost to Geale.

maidana has a better collection of wins than geale, even good performances vs Kotelnik, Khan and the first fight are good moments for Maidana.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> You say its crazy yet we are taking about a guy who was schooled by Devon Alexander FFS.


Maidana is alot better fighter then he was 2 years ago, he would beat Khan and Alexander right now.

He earned his first shot by beating Broner, he earned his second shot by giving Floyd his toughest fight in years.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

BHAFC said:


> Maidana is alot better fighter then he was 2 years ago, he would beat Khan and Alexander right now.
> 
> He earned his first shot by beating Broner, he earned his second shot by giving Floyd his toughest fight in years.


WTF does beating Broner matter, Broner is awful at WW any top 10 guy beats his ass.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> WTF does beating Broner matter, Broner is awful at WW any top 10 guy beats his ass.


Maidana is still a top 5 WW

Pac - fight won't happen
Bradley - no point Mayweather fighting him as he just come off a loss to Pac, people (like you) would just moan
JMM - Mayweather already beat him
Brook - not big enough fight for Mayweather yet people (like you) would moan

I can't work out who you want to see Mayweather fight, you keep mentioning Thurman but its pretty obvious if that was fight made you would start moaning about Thurman not beating anyone of note.

You pretty much just moan about everything.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Probably, overall career for sure is better so far but Sturm was slipping before he lost to Geale.
> 
> maidana has a better collection of wins than geale, even good performances vs Kotelnik, Khan and the first fight are good moments for Maidana.


Ye plus Ortiz which was a good win, love Chino


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

BHAFC said:


> Maidana is still a top 5 WW
> 
> Pac - fight won't happen
> Bradley - no point Mayweather fighting him as he just come off a loss to Pac, people (like you) would just moan
> ...


The man calls himself the best ever, he doesn't get a pass for not fighting his biggest challenge Pacquiao, i hate the way people act like its ok he's ducking that fight and accept lesser opponents. Thurman would at least be interesting because we don't know how good he is, Maidana we've seen him before and the rematch was a waste of time. How about doing what Duran did and go up to MW if Mayweather is the greatest fighter ever he should have no problem fighting GGG. The fact is Maidana wasn't even the 5th hardest fight Mayweather could take it was a cherry pick plain and simple.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

JamieC said:


> Ye plus Ortiz which was a good win, love Chino


i respect Chino but let's be fair he's never shown himself to be an elite fighter Ortiz was never anything special and other wins like Lopez and Broner are decent but again not elite guys.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> The man calls himself the best ever, he doesn't get a pass for not fighting his biggest challenge Pacquiao, i hate the way people act like its ok he's ducking that fight and accept lesser opponents. Thurman would at least be interesting because we don't know how good he is, Maidana we've seen him before and the rematch was a waste of time. How about doing what Duran did and go up to MW if Mayweather is the greatest fighter ever he should have no problem fighting GGG. The fact is Maidana wasn't even the 5th hardest fight Mayweather could take it was a cherry pick plain and simple.


Lets not make out that it is all down to Mayweather that the Pacquiao fight never happened. If Mayweather would of took the Thurman fight instead of the first Maidana fight you would of just said that he was ducking Maidana, you're too predictable, you have a negative opinion on everything boxing, i am not even sure why you bother watching the sport.

Also i wouldn't take 'TBE' shit too literally.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

BHAFC said:


> Lets not make out that it is all down to Mayweather that the Pacquiao fight never happened. If Mayweather would of took the Thurman fight instead of the first Maidana fight you would of just said that he was ducking Maidana, you're too predictable, you have a negative opinion on everything boxing, i am not even sure why you bother watching the sport.
> 
> Also i wouldn't take 'TBE' shit too literally.


No i don't i just want to see the best fight the best and tonight that was not the case, Why do you accept Mayweather not fighting the best?


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> No i don't i just want to see the best fight the best and tonight that was not the case, Why do you accept Mayweather not fighting the best?


Because its not in my control. I just don't see the point in getting annoyed/worked up over something i have no control over, lifes too short.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> No i don't i just want to see the best fight the best and tonight that was not the case, Why do you accept Mayweather not fighting the best?


Why do you accept Pacquiao not fighting the best? Or GGG, or Rigondeux, or Ward?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> WTF does beating Broner matter, Broner is awful at WW any top 10 guy beats his ass.


Maidana is a top 10 guys and didnt beat his ass. Was a competative fight.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Fredo Warren said:


> Why do you accept Pacquiao not fighting the best? Or GGG, or Rigondeux, or Ward?


Rigo did fight the best he beat Donaire FFS, Ward beat the best at SMW your point is stupid. GGG beat some top MW's and now the likes of Cotto are ducking him.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Pacquiao beat a guy ranked number 3 p4p in Bradley that was the best outside of Mayweather who won't fight him.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Fredo Warren said:


> Maidana is a top 10 guys and didnt beat his ass. Was a competitive fight.


It wasn't competitve knocked down twice and lost the fight 9-3 in rounds on my card, Maidana beat Broner down.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Rigo did fight the best he beat Donaire FFS, Ward beat the best at SMW your point is stupid. GGG beat some top MW's and now the likes of Cotto are ducking him.


GGG beat some of the best Middleweights but Mayweather hasn't faced some of the best Welterweights?

Doniare is one fighter. Why doesn't Ward move up to 175?

Mayweathers resume shits over all these fighters records.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Pacquiao beat a guy ranked number 3 p4p in Bradley that was the best outside of Mayweather who won't fight him.


Who the fuck ranked Bradley P4P No.3? You must be from some kind of alternative universe the stuff you are saying!


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Fredo Warren said:


> Who the fuck ranked Bradley P4P No.3? You must be from some kind of alternative universe the stuff you are saying!


Is JMM top 5? Well Bradley beat him and yes many ranked him at 3 after that win.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Is JMM top 5? Well Bradley beat him and yes many ranked him at 3 after that win.


The same Juan Manuel Marquez that knocked out Pacquiao and arguably beat him 3 more times....that Mayweather dominated?


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

90 mins sleep :happy Up with the baby now after staying up for the boxing lastnight


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

bruthead said:


> Have a heart lads, I had a decent wedge on Vasquez by decision.
> 
> Had lost the will to live before I lost the bet.


I had him in 26/1 accy aswell and he's done me over. Really didn't see that him losing to Bey, the bastard. :-(


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Was sick last night so watched all of the shows this morning,I was pretty dissapointed to be honest.

Crolla-Diaz was unfortunate,egginton did very well but quigg-Jamoye was poor,I like both of the guys but this wasn't what I want to see,Jamoye was massively outgunned and we have to see quigg fight super bantams now not later.joshua-airich was as expected,he looked sharp but was a bit naughty with the blow on the floor.

Mayweather-maidana was pretty dull to be honest,most interesting were as usual Floyd's smart countering,maidana hurting him at the end of the 3rd.and bitegate.


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

Forgot to record mayweather card is it worth watching ?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Maidana's awkward and aggressive style will always give Floyd problems because it takes away the patterns a technical counter puncher needs to work effectively. See Forrest and Mayorga, for example. Other than the 12th I quite enjoyed the fight actually, but then I don't have the hard on for Maidana that many people do.

Floyd still has enough to beat Khan, Brook or Thurman and their styles will give him more opportunities to work. Floyd as a pure offensive fighter has declined significantly, but his core style is still formidable. The guy is 37 FFS, it's amazing he's performing at this level at all. 

I'd love to see a Pac fight as both guys' last hurrah.


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

Well fell asleep mid way through main event. There's a pile of clothes scattered from the couch to bed and there fucking soaking, huge puddles on couch/floor and the couch os now sticky as fuck due to JD being spilt all over it.

I feel rough as fuck, shattered and am soon going to get ready for work.

From what I remember of the card last night, it wasn't worth it.


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

Fredo Warren said:


> How was it pointless? Top 5 ranked Welterweight gives him the toughest fight im over a decade.


Maidana was never ever going to win the first fight or the second one, or pose Mayweather any kind of real trouble that he couldn't easily deal with without pushing himself too much. Mayweather knows this and it's his right to choose what he does given his power in the sport.

That these fights with somebody like Maidana have been even remotely close is why Mayweather is now talking about retirement.

It's just a shame that his ledger when he hangs them up won't match his talent.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Maidana's awkward and aggressive style will always give Floyd problems because it takes away the patterns a technical counter puncher needs to work effectively. See Forrest and Mayorga, for example. Other than the 12th I quite enjoyed the fight actually, but then I don't have the hard on for Maidana that many people do.
> 
> Floyd still has enough to beat Khan, Brook or Thurman and their styles will give him more opportunities to work. Floyd as a pure offensive fighter has declined significantly, but his core style is still formidable. The guy is 37 FFS, it's amazing he's performing at this level at all.
> 
> I'd love to see a Pac fight as both guys' last hurrah.


Against a low output fighter who likes to fight at his own pace,like brook,he would look a million dollars again,much like he did against canelo.

I give Floyd credit for taking on maidana twice,he is crude and rough and won quite a few rounds over the 2 fights.I still can't get over how good Floyd's defence is,and I specifically mean his defensive reactions,he rides virtually every shot and takes the edge off them,and make no mistake madiana was seriously loading up.that is why he is still so mobile and fit despite years of top level boxing,hard work and dedication of course plus his superb defence.

I'm with you,I'd love to see the Pacquiao fight still today,and I think Floyd has a lot left still to give.


----------



## Big Beat (Jul 17, 2014)

There will always be an elephant in the room when it comes to Floyd's legacy.

Shame because he potentially had Top 10 ATG talent.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Was sick last night so watched all of the shows this morning,I was pretty dissapointed to be honest.
> 
> Crolla-Diaz was unfortunate,egginton did very well but quigg-Jamoye was poor,I like both of the guys but this wasn't what I want to see,Jamoye was massively outgunned and we have to see quigg fight super bantams now not later.joshua-airich was as expected,he looked sharp but was a bit naughty with the blow on the floor.
> 
> Mayweather-maidana was pretty dull to be honest,most interesting were as usual Floyd's smart countering,maidana hurting him at the end of the 3rd.and bitegate.


Was a poor night, Mayweather really wasted a fight on Maidana, but I have to credit him he can sell any fight. I'm not going to comment much on the other farce of a show because the usuals will no doubt accuse me of negativity. The main plus point was Eggington great stuff cant believes hes only 20. The rest was pretty embarrassing although the Crolla fight was nobodys fault. Hearn like Mayweather can sell any old shit and people eat it up. Good promoting.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

any idea of how many people were at the manchester show?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2014)

raymann said:


> any idea of how many people were at the manchester show?


6,000 apparently.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

Fredo Warren said:


> 6,000 apparently.


thats not too bad


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

IF frampton has to fight Avalos next, Avalos V Framoton & Martinez V Quigg at the MEN in February and then hopefully Quigg v Frampton outdoors or MEN early June simples


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

dennison said:


> IF frampton has to fight Avalos next, Avalos V Framoton & Martinez V Quigg at the MEN in February and then hopefully Quigg v Frampton outdoors or MEN early June simples


So Frampton - Martinez III then?


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

I can't see Quigg systematically breaking Kiko down, systematically.


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

Paullow said:


> So Frampton - Martinez III then?


:lol:


----------

